# What College or University are you attending, what are you studying and why? - MERGED



## Pasilda Nacera

I'm going to University of Phoenix. They have campuses everywhere. It's a good school but the classes each are about 5 weeks long so they compress a lot of material in that amount of time. Im studying Busness Administration. 

I'm currently trying to get a Bachelor's Degree to help my father in his business. After I get my Bachelor's Degree I will mostly go for my Masters. Classes cost about 1K.


----------



## DigitalDuality

this thread should be linked over and merged..
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=134932&r=80

and i'll move this one over for a merge upon request
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?postid=1727909#post1727909

I was supposed to graduate but there's been some complications, i'll have my diploma by monday.

I go/went to DeVry University (DeVry Institue of Tech), i went for 1 year for Computer Information Systems, but switched majors to Telecommunications.

For a tech school its great, i just found interests in the rest of academia half way through, which they poorly lack at and basically only maintain a pass/fail ratio for accredidation purposes.
At least the one in Atlanta,GA does, i can't speak for the others.


----------



## VelocideX

I'm at the University of New South Wales (UNSW), in Sydney, Australia. 

I'm there because it is well regarded in both the areas I am studying -- Physics and Law. The Law satisfaction level of students when they graduate is higher than any other university in my area. 

The Physics teachers are extremely knowledgeable and well-regarded in their field. My interests in Physics lie in Quantum Mechanics and Astrophysics. UNSW is extremely well regarded in Astrophysics, sending teams to the South Pole with the support of the Australian government each year to do astronomy.

It is reasonably convenient to get to, and its fairly down to earth....

I'll graduate in 2007 (hopefully :D) with a Bachelor of Science/Bachelor of Laws
(BSc LLB)


----------



## PGTips

University of Cambridge (the UK Cambridge) doing Pure and Applied Mathematics. 

Why? Because I'm crap at language and out of the sciences, I prefered Physics but hated practicals. Doing a Maths degree means I do all the Physics I like without wasting time twiddling with experiments. This year I'd done stuff like Quantum Mechanics, Electromagnetism, Fluid Dynamics and Special Relativity which is what I've always wanted to do.
Work is hard and I've end of year exams in June but I like it  Shame about the shit nightlife


----------



## animal_cookie

ohio university.  not really sure why i picked it.  my freshman year i attended a very small liberal arts school in PA and hated it.  i decided i wanted to go to a larger state school and since my boyfriend goes here, it seemed like a logical choice.  i'm happy here and looking forward to graduating in june 

i am studying psychology because i want to help people (i know that sounds cheesy, but its true).  i was pre-med for a year and half but did horribly in my chem classes.  psychology has always interested me and i figured i should study something i enjoy.  

when i graduate i plan on working with troubled children.  i'd like to eventually work with autistic kids, but it seems i will need a master's for that.  which i will get once i have some money saved up.


----------



## K'dOUTinAZ

Scottsdale Community College. 

Currently out this semester due to recovery from drugs.

I'm attending to get my basic classes out of the way and credits toward my degree of psychology

I have completed three courses in psychology...psych 101...abdormal psych...and statistical psych (tough class). I passed all three with a grade above a C

Hey Pasilda, you don't live far away


----------



## Wild1Xu

I shouldve been a OSU Buckeye but for some reason I chose to go to Xavier University here in Cincy! Damn proud of our boys' basketball team! Other than that.. this place sucks... Cincy is a great city but there is nothing to do at XU's campus. The parties suck, you have to go to U of Cincinnati for anything to be open past 10:00 and it's a bunch of preppy conceided assholes walking around spending mommy and daddy's money trying to be cool. 

Ok, enough ranting... lol

I'm a BLA major... Bachelor of Liberal Arts... i'm focusing on advertising/marketing/psychology.  I love what I am doing but i really wish i wouldve gone into education.. I love kids and i think it would be great to be a teacher.


----------



## brothermarcus

i'm at The Ohio State University, columbus, oh... i didn't really want to go to college when i graduated high school, but my parents wanted me to go so i went to state with my friends, then dropped out after a year.  went back to state because i've really grown to love the school.

i'm majoring in sociology, plan on graduating in sept. 05, chose sociology because the subject fascinates me and is applicable in a broad segment of professions... i plan on moving out west in '06 to get my masters in higher education administration, then at some point getting a phd and maybe helping with some sociological research projects/teaching...


----------



## simply_rhythmatik

University of California, Irvine, though I've been on exchange here at the Chinese University of Hong Kong for the past year and I will then spend the summer at East China Normal University in Shanghai before heading back in September.  

My major is Comparative Literature (focus on lit theory) and a minor in Cultural Studies (East Asia).  I will probably go into PR and eventually into the Foreign Service somewhere down the line. . .hopefully after picking up a masters in International Relations in a few years.


----------



## mintalyelevatid

louisiana state university

studying radiology. after i get my radiographers degree, ill prolly travel. ill join an agency that "rents" us out for emergent situations and we get paid out the ass for it. plus they pay all my travel; food, gas, hotel. basically no bills with great pay. once i get married and/or have a kid, i will have to stop, but till then, ill be livin the high life


----------



## guaatang

Im at Western Wyoming
Im studingy to get by basic out of the way, in a really amazing jounior college. Next year I'll attend Portalnd State, where Ill study International relations.


----------



## s p a c e d

Wow, lots of Ohio people in this thread.  I'm at Ohio State University, studying philosophy.  When I'm done in a couple of years or so, I'm planning on heading off to law school (preferably somewhere far, far away from Ohio  ).


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

Ah hah  Great forum, and great thread 

I've just finished my undergraduate in Chemical Engineering at Sydney University, and have progressed to a PhD in Chemical Engineering  So far its interesting, but am having some issues with getting motivated, but that always happens to me right when I start something, but its all going to start clicking in for me soon 

Uni rocks 

More specifically, being PAID to go to uni rocks  I love post-grad scholarships


----------



## Syberduh

I'm at the University of Colorado, Boulder.  Yes, THE University of Colorado, Boulder - number one party-school in the country.  Number one if you like keg beer, anyway.


----------



## soccersweeper

I go to GSU (Georgia Southern University), but I want to transfer to Emory in a couple years.  My major is History, but it would be pre-law (if there was such a thing).  But I've been thinking lately about changing to some type of music management (production maybe???) 



  does anyone know any good school's for music production, I think that it would be cool to be a big record lebel rep. or something like that.


----------



## two

i study Psychology at U.N.M.d.P.


----------



## *Princess Borski*

I'm not telling what college I'm attending because I don't want to reveal my identity.  However I will say that I am a double science major, majoring in Biology and Neuroscience.  I chose the latter major because I think the brain is fascinating and I don't like the subjectivity of psychology. Another factor is med school.  Although you don't have to be a science major to get in, you still have to take all of the science courses to do well on the MCAT so I figured it made sense to major in science.  I also chose to  major in biology; in case med school doesn't work out I have alternative options (physical therapy, zookeeper, etc) without being forced to go into research or obtain yet another degree.


----------



## JTNOLA5211

Im at Minot State University (North Dakota) majoring in Psychology. I eventually want to get my doctorate.

Im not quite sure exactly what i wanna do in PSychology b/c so much intrest me in the area. Ive recently heard there is a new field called Neuro-Psychology which sounds very intresting to me. Studying the relationship b/w the neurological and psychological aspects of the brain makes too much sense. Im surprised this feild is just getting started. So maybe ill do that i dunno.


----------



## bong420tripper

mintalyelevatid said:
			
		

> *studying radiology. after i get my radiographers degree, ill prolly travel. ill join an agency that "rents" us out for emergent situations and we get paid out the ass for it. plus they pay all my travel; food, gas, hotel. basically no bills with great pay. once i get married and/or have a kid, i will have to stop, but till then, ill be livin the high life  *



I attend the University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee and I am currently enrolled in the same major as you.  Radiologic Technologies 

Are you pursuing an Associate's Degree or a Bachelor's Degree?  I am going for the Bachelor's myself, as the pay is slightly better.

The ability to travel and easily get a job in any major city in the entire country makes this job extremely appealing to me.  I have always wanted flexibility in my work and this should provide it.  Furthermore, as you said, doing agency work is ridiculously beneficial.  I have spoken with Radiographers who will work an entire 8 hour shift and have to take about 4 x-rays the entire shift.  The rest of it is getting paid to sit on their ass and read the paper or something of that nature.


----------



## kemikals

Southern Illinois but, transfering to UIC in the fall. Major: Business Administration






> I'm going to Illinois State University this fall



I got a couple freinds over there, it's a nice school.


----------



## ShamanRemixed

Right now I am at Drexel, doing a Major in Chemical Engineering and a Minor in Psychology. I'm using this as a basis for a masters in most likely neuropharmacology. I'll have a fallback as a generic process engineer or counselor too.


My school in general is horrible, but I've learned to love the city. If it was on a campus by itself I think I would have transfered by now.


----------



## TranceAggie

Started college at the University of Washington, then transferred to Texas A&M.

Major in biomedical engineering


----------



## locoveed

University of Georgia. picked it cause i only applied here and to oglethorpe. oglethorpe had location going for it (5 minutes away from buckhead in atlanta) but there were under 1000 full-time students.
i'm still undecided bout my major


----------



## Fish721

DePauw University, Indiana (I bet you've never heard of it)
I'm an eglish lit. major ... but I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, maybe law school, maybe publishing ... I still have another year to decide.


----------



## Pasilda Nacera

K'dOUTinAZ said:
			
		

> *Scottsdale Community College.
> 
> Currently out this semester due to recovery from drugs.
> 
> I'm attending to get my basic classes out of the way and credits toward my degree of psychology
> 
> I have completed three courses in psychology...psych 101...abdormal psych...and statistical psych (tough class). I passed all three with a grade above a C
> 
> Hey Pasilda, you don't live far away  *



oh but K'doutinAZ the campus I go to is not in Phoenix. I'm talking my classes in San Diego. Universtity of Phoenix has campuses everywhere. I wonder what other States besides california has them.


----------



## skywise

University Missouri Kansas City and working on Bachelors in English and a minor in philosophy.  The reason is that i thoroughly enjoy both. %)


----------



## vegtable

University of Puget Sound.  My parents were only willing to pay for college if I stayed in state, and UPS is easily one of best schools in the area.


----------



## phishEcLOVEr

I'm at the University of Arizona...my major is ECON and i am minoring in audio production

i guess my idea is to work on Wall St. for 5 or so years then open a studio in a beach city


----------



## BlueMind

University of Central Florida, studying Computer Science. 

I plan to delve as far as I can, into intricate code. The most challenging code I have encountered is in Video Game Programming. 

Game programming covers most of the main topics of CS, including AI, Data structures, etc.....

Not to mention that for real-time rendering of 3-d space(especially in commercial games), has got to be as small as possible, and as FAST as possible. No other coding paradigm incorporates so much knowledge. Everything I have been forced to learn in my CS degree can be applied to game programming. Physics, calculus, everything.....

I have a newfound respect for the truly established game programmers (Carmack, Sweeney, Molyneux, etc).

These are people that truly push the limits of what a common desktop computer can do. Unbelievable. I appreciate video games so much more, after learning what has to go into their production these days.

Unreal Tournament 2004 still makes my jaw hit the floor. How the hell did they do that? So fast, so tight, it leaves me speechless. 

Philosophically, computer code is a written example of human thought. I see how intelligent these people are, when I see a truly spectacular game. 

As much as I talk about game programming, I am not sure that is where my destiny lies. Ok I am rambling now


----------



## Beeebs

Fish721 said:
			
		

> *DePauw University, Indiana (I bet you've never heard of it)
> I'm an eglish lit. major ... but I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, maybe law school, maybe publishing ... I still have another year to decide. *



I'ev got friends there, I go to Butler University.


----------



## JV

i go to wright state university in dayton, oh.  im studying international studies and minoring in french for some reason.  who knows what i will do w/ that.  i picked int. st. because it had a lot of polly sci classes and i like them.  hopefully ill be able to get a job after i get my degree.


----------



## wallytuggs

University at Buffalo. I am a double major: Political Science and Philosophy. I decided to go to UB because after I came back from Germany I decided I wanted to stay close to home but at the same time attend a very large university.


----------



## gothfaery3

I'm at one of the Uni of North Carolina schools double majoring in Criminal Justice Creative Writing--and I plan to go on to grad school at Emmerson or UNC Chapel Hill for my Masters of Fine Arts in Creative Writing 
Fun stuffs


----------



## goldenbrown

University of California, Berkeley

Mechanical Engineering

That is my official status, though I am currently withdrawn from that university, and I don't know if I am going to return ever, to it specifically or any college.  

The people there really aren't any different than the rest, they just act like they are, deep down, they are still harshly judgemental like the rest of the world.

My professors were ok, the classes were pretty interesting, but it is a lifetime of shit that finally caught up with me last summer, and is still hurting me strongly to this day, and it is that which caused me to leave school.


----------



## Fish721

Beeebs said:
			
		

> *I'ev got friends there, I go to Butler University. *



That's funny, I have friends at Butler and I almost went there ...


----------



## OhioGuy

O-H....

Lots of buckeyes here, ok, i'm the 3rd.

I'm at OSU studying Mechanical Engineering, you buckeyes ever wanna hang out throw me a PM


----------



## David

Was going to UWM Milwaukee. Now I'm going to transfer to a community college in Arizona, because it's cheaper. I realized that I don't really need a big name school to do good for myself.

I'm studying Physics. Major is Theoretical Astro-physics. Minor in chemistry.  I might not finish. I've gotten a few tempting job offers, so... We'll see.


----------



## gothfaery3

However, you do need to be able to formulate a complete and coherent sentence...realizing that saying you're going to "do good for [your]self" may not be the best way to prove this. 

fawkin with ya


----------



## mintalyelevatid

bong420tripper said:
			
		

> *I attend the University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee and I am currently enrolled in the same major as you.  Radiologic Technologies
> 
> Are you pursuing an Associate's Degree or a Bachelor's Degree?  I am going for the Bachelor's myself, as the pay is slightly better.
> 
> The ability to travel and easily get a job in any major city in the entire country makes this job extremely appealing to me.  I have always wanted flexibility in my work and this should provide it.  Furthermore, as you said, doing agency work is ridiculously beneficial.  I have spoken with Radiographers who will work an entire 8 hour shift and have to take about 4 x-rays the entire shift.  The rest of it is getting paid to sit on their ass and read the paper or something of that nature. *



imma get my associates. then i will specialize in one or all of the following CT, MRI, US, or cath lab. i work in the xray department at a hospital. i already know all the positions and most body parts. i know manual techniques for a lot of xrays. 

i know a guy who was sent to hawaii for an agency job. they paid all his food, lodging, and those sorts. he ended up accepting the job that he was temporarily working for. basically, he got a dream job in hawaii and got paid to move there. how fucking cool is that?

if you ever wanna talk about radiography or the different modalities shoot me a pm. id be glad to help you with anything. like i said, i work in the med. imaging department. i know a lot of shit already.


----------



## David

gothfaery3 said:
			
		

> *However, you do need to be able to formulate a complete and coherent sentence...realizing that saying you're going to "do good for [your]self" may not be the best way to prove this.
> 
> fawkin with ya *



I never said my Engrish skills were great, or anything. I'll say that I can write for a donkey's rear.  

English Comp. is my worst enemy.


----------



## Scrimit

University of Calgary (alberta, canada)

aiming for a major in political science, minor in film
going into 2nd year


----------



## mw.stoner

I am currently going to the University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee and studying Management Information Systems. It's a business program and I'm not quite sure if it interests me yet. I'm leaning towards no but I don't know what else I could study. I hate memorizing shit and I'm shitty at math and logic. 

I also have no innate artisitic ability either. I'm really good at everything computers and tech, but I don't understand why I have to go through all this fucking school just to get paid more doing what I can already do.

bong420tripper: what year are you man? i'm a soph. even though i've been there 5 semesters. i live on the east side, close to the oriental.


----------



## Gerr UT

I attend the University of Tennessee, but I am originally from Ohio.  I didn't realize how many Ohio peeps were on here.  We should attempt to arrange a big midwest bluelight meet up this summer since there are so many of us.  I am currently over in the U.K. for the semester and they have meetups twice a year with a large number of the bluelighters here.  June 12 in Columbus there is going to be a nice warehouse party, just an idea.  I am a psych major and probably either pursuing law school or grad school for psych.


----------



## LevelR+

Attended Duke University (NorthCarolina), then University of Amsterdam (Holland) for graduate studies in Film & Television.
I was supposed to graduate from Ams in a year but ended up staying for another year because... ummm... I loved my _studies_


----------



## bizcochoman

LevelR+...i wanna major RTF, is it worth it? Can you get work with that kinda degree?


----------



## heyamber

I go to U. of Louisville (ky) and my major is psychology.  Hopefully ill graduate by the end of the end of spring 2005


----------



## heyitsme

dang, one other north carolinian (sp) here

bout to go to unc-wilmington...4 years at the beach, hell yea

but i'm gonna be a N.P., Nurse Practitioner, and i hope to work in the emergency room, or i wanna be a vet-tech

peace
me


----------



## mrgreenb

Yes yet another ohio student here.

So i am here at kent state university... i am from the nasty nati, but i am stuck here between akron and cleveland, in the middle of a corn feild.  I am a girl, studying sports managment.  I want to work for a pro football or baseball team, with their commmunity relations. I want to get them out into the community and have peopel knwo who they are...

Hopefully if everything goes the way i want, i am going to get my masters in marketing or Public relations at the university of cincinnati, but we will see what happends to the fiance and his lsats will take him.


----------



## ebola?

I go to University of Oregon because 
1. my money supply is finite and it is in-state. and
2. it is an okay school.

I am studying psychology, philosophy, and sociology because that is what is interesting.

ebola


----------



## Squirrel420

I go to a small school called Washington College in East Bumblefuck Maryland.  I transferred here from Comm. College in NJ to pursue my major in Clinical Psych. and minor in Gender Studies.  I will be graduating in two, maybe three semesters, dependin on how much work i want to do. I will either go on to her my Master right away or do my Psy D in 5 yrs, but to practice you have to have either ur Psy D or PhD so I gotta do something. I always loved Psych and  I just absorb it.  Bein involved with the people and life that I have lived made me realize that there is so much more so much to love and so much to learn....


----------



## Sae

well I am another UW-Milwaukee student.  I am majoring Psych and creative writing, though i will need to get my masters in psych so i can ebcome a guidance counselor..yup, thats right, a guidance counselor... you know what... we could all use a little guidance here and there !


----------



## kinetic

University of California, Santa Cruz
physics major

I'm surprised i'm the first slug on here, anyways, i chose Santa Cruz because they have an amazing physics program, surprised the hell out of me when i found out but it's true.  plus, everyone i know that went to berkeley is a dick, and santa barbara (also a great physics school) is frat country.  i hate drunk idiots.


----------



## HOE911:EMERGENCY

School: University of Washington

Studying: Statistics and Mathematics

Why: Chasing money


----------



## Spazz

Valencia Community College.  Orlando, Florida, US


----------



## dropkick97

I'm from Central Michigan University, working on a communication degree. However, I'm out of here in July and hopefully with that diploma!


----------



## bizcochoman

UT austin because it's a really good school, great town with plenty to do (6th street...), and many many parties


----------



## Rae82

I attend Ohio University, bouncing back and forth on their regional campuses so I can graduate this quarter.

I'll graduate with a B.S. in Communication Studies, minor in Sociology, an Associate's in Art, and an Associate's in Social Science.

Why? I find the differences in culture and communication very interesting and I love art. I want to be an independent protocol consultant for businesses, so these degrees will definitely assist me in reaching my career goal.


----------



## mariacallas

BlueMind said:
			
		

> *University of Central Florida, studying Computer Science.
> 
> I plan to delve as far as I can, into intricate code. The most challenging code I have encountered is in Video Game Programming.
> 
> Game programming covers most of the main topics of CS, including AI, Data structures, etc.....
> 
> Not to mention that for real-time rendering of 3-d space(especially in commercial games), has got to be as small as possible, and as FAST as possible. No other coding paradigm incorporates so much knowledge. Everything I have been forced to learn in my CS degree can be applied to game programming. Physics, calculus, everything.....
> 
> I have a newfound respect for the truly established game programmers (Carmack, Sweeney, Molyneux, etc).
> 
> These are people that truly push the limits of what a common desktop computer can do. Unbelievable. I appreciate video games so much more, after learning what has to go into their production these days.
> 
> Unreal Tournament 2004 still makes my jaw hit the floor. How the hell did they do that? So fast, so tight, it leaves me speechless.
> 
> Philosophically, computer code is a written example of human thought. I see how intelligent these people are, when I see a truly spectacular game.
> 
> As much as I talk about game programming, I am not sure that is where my destiny lies. Ok I am rambling now  *


  That is soo cool!!!!!! i wish i had the patience and the focus to truly understand the computer code universe


----------



## Wild1Xu

OhioGuy said:
			
		

> *O-H....
> 
> Lots of buckeyes here, ok, i'm the 3rd.
> 
> I'm at OSU studying Mechanical Engineering, you buckeyes ever wanna hand out throw me a PM *




I - O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhioGuy

^^^oops, thats supposed to say "hang out" not "hand out" in the quote right there 8(


----------



## caffeine_voices

Ivy Tech State College - Anderson/Muncie, IN

Studying Architectural Design Technology

Why? because I've been doing Computer Aided Drafting/Design (CAD) for about 6 years now...

I first started out my Junior year of HS taking a 2 hour block of a CAD/CAM course, and I really enjoyed it and was skilled at it (best of my class) so I continued on with it my Senior year earning 12 hours of college credit @ Ivy Tech through the 2 year program...

Well now I kick myself because I was offered a job immediately after high school which had decent pay about $9-11/hour for a designer at Continental Design... HOWEVER, I declined the offer because I had been accepted at Purdue University.

I ended up going to PU for a year and they screwed me over and didn't give me the classes I wanted... reason being there are too many students, you don't learn anything but what you teach yourself, your TA's don't speak english very well, so their no help, and the individual classes have too many students... I didn't like the place at all... so I didn't go back.

The following year I took off to work and save money (ok the saving money part didn't work, but I got my partying done!)

Then this year I started up at Ivy Tech with their 2 1/2 year program, which my credits I earned from PU will have helped me finish in about 1 more year.


----------



## Dandy

Harvard.
Law.


----------



## Rollin_to_Oakenfold

I am proud to be a Buckeye at The Ohio State University.  I am majoring in Strategic Communication ... aka : marketing/PR/advertising.  I plan to go into media relations or public relations for sports teams after graduation.


----------



## goldenbrown

kinetic said:
			
		

> University of California, Santa Cruz
> physics major
> 
> I'm surprised i'm the first slug on here, anyways, i chose Santa Cruz because they have an amazing physics program, surprised the hell out of me when i found out but it's true.  plus, everyone i know that went to berkeley is a dick, and santa barbara (also a great physics school) is frat country.  i hate drunk idiots.



Yup, the people at Berkeley are mostly arrogant fuck-heads.  They are mostly straight-edge and preachy, or they think they are hardcore because they actually drink alcohol, and *gasp* smoke pot.  Most of them also don't realize there is more to life than school and monetary/academic success.


----------



## Wild1Xu

goldenbrown said:
			
		

> *Yup, the people at Berkeley are mostly arrogant fuck-heads.  They are mostly straight-edge and preachy, or they think they are hardcore because they actually drink alcohol, and *gasp* smoke pot.  Most of them also don't realize there is more to life than school and monetary/academic success. *




My buddy got a full ride to Cal Berkely for engineering (for both under grad and graduate level) and he as far from an arrogant fuck-head.   I know thats just a general stereotype but there are actually good, level-headed people who go there!


----------



## Psychonaut777

Almost done at UCDavis, studying Economics..


----------



## goldenbrown

Wild1Xu said:
			
		

> *My buddy got a full ride to Cal Berkely for engineering (for both under grad and graduate level) and he as far from an arrogant fuck-head.   I know thats just a general stereotype but there are actually good, level-headed people who go there! *



Yeah no shit man, that is why I said "mostly".  I didn't even stereotype, I just said most people.  And I'm sorry but it's true, almost all the people I encountered were very full of themselves, to a disgusting extent.  This included being very judgemental, as well.


----------



## BA

DeVRY University (lamer)
Columbus, Ohio

Networks (ECT)


----------



## diegoblunt

Sydney University
Economics.


----------



## Wild1Xu

goldenbrown said:
			
		

> *Yeah no shit man, that is why I said "mostly".  I didn't even stereotype, I just said most people.  And I'm sorry but it's true, almost all the people I encountered were very full of themselves, to a disgusting extent.  This included being very judgemental, as well. *





I'm not saying you are wrong.. I know my friend would agree with you!  

No hard feelings


----------



## sleepdprived

Spent a couple years at Notre Dame, went through Advertising, Marketing, Management, Philosophy, and Sociology.  Took two years off, realized that the real world sucks more than the fake school world, and decided to go back.

Well, will go back.  Transferring to Univ of Wisc-Madison come fall.  As a socilogy major.  I think.  Okay, maybe not.  Maybe psych.  Toying with the idea of picking up a comp sci...

Oh hell.  I have no idea


----------



## goldenbrown

Wild1Xu said:
			
		

> *I'm not saying you are wrong.. I know my friend would agree with you!
> 
> No hard feelings  *


----------



## PapaElijah

*raises hand*

A real, live UC Berkeley student right here... I admit there are a good number of arrogant fucks out here, the academic atmosphere can be a little less than nurturing sometimes. But like any place, there are plenty of good people to be found and chill with. We're not all rabid socio-economic climbers out here... but then again, I'm one of those crazy out-of-state students, so what do I know?

Oh, I'm studying Molecular and Cell Biology here, because I want to know how my brain works (and why acid makes it do such silly things!).


----------



## fizzygirl

> Univ of Wisc-Madison come fall. As a socilogy major. I think. Okay, maybe not. Maybe psych.


oooohhhhh

psych at that school ROCKS....even if you don't major in it, you should definitely take some classes!  Patricia Devine is there, she's like one of the foremost researchers on prejudice and stereotypes :D


----------



## Fook Mi 123

University of Arkansas at Fayetteville- right now i'm a general business administration/marketing major...not for long though...just can't figure out what i wanna do with my life...


----------



## jerzeezfinest

It's nice to hear some nice things about UIC and people enjoying it there...

I will be relocating to the chi-metro area and attending UIC for the Fall semester...  major in psych minor in fine arts...  after i graduate i'll get my masters in Art Therapy and pursue a career in that.


----------



## goldenbrown

PapaElijah said:
			
		

> **raises hand*
> 
> A real, live UC Berkeley student right here... I admit there are a good number of arrogant fucks out here, the academic atmosphere can be a little less than nurturing sometimes. But like any place, there are plenty of good people to be found and chill with. We're not all rabid socio-economic climbers out here... but then again, I'm one of those crazy out-of-state students, so what do I know?
> 
> Oh, I'm studying Molecular and Cell Biology here, because I want to know how my brain works (and why acid makes it do such silly things!). *



No you see, that's the thing.  All the "good" people I thought I had found turned out to be just as bad as everyone.  They all just hide their real beliefs much better than people in high school, i.e. they don't run around making fun of people, but inside they were the hardest judges.  However, my roommate is a decent guy (he's from out of state), though we didn't really have a great connection or anything, we got along just fine, and he wasn't like all the rest of them.  

There are also 2 other people that were actually decent, but what do you know they are from my highschool.  I've always known them, never really hung out with them much (I didn't "hand out" with anyone in HS), but they are the most real people I've found at Berkeley.

MCB is cool, when I go back to school there, I have to decide between MCB or Psychology, because Mechanical Engineering is just too much of a load for me at this point in my life.  Good luck with the rest of the Semester, which is pretty much just finals now!


----------



## faithfully dangerous

mrgreenb-- kant read kant write kent eh  i'm in akron (attended akron u one semester) so i know what its like out yonder off 76.

i'm @ bowling green SU in BG, ohio.  its near toledo, NW ohio.  i'm an education major--- bowling green has an awesome education program so thats why i'm there.  i want to teach because... honestly i have a passion for literature and writing.  also, i want to have a family some day and teaching makes for a great way to raise a family (summers off, at work while the kids are at school, etcetc) PLUS the retirement plan is great.


----------



## T_e_ss

I'm at Latrobe University, Melbourne, Australia studying Nursing, because it's something I really wanna do and I love it!


----------



## mrgreenb

faithfully dangerous said:
			
		

> *mrgreenb-- kant read kant write kent eh  i'm in akron (attended akron u one semester) so i know what its like out yonder off 76.
> 
> *



I cant believe that after like 3 or 4 days, you are the first one to say that.  You do knwo that kent has an amazing education program right?


----------



## faithfully dangerous

haha yes ma'am, i do know that... not nearly as amazing as say... miami of ohio or bowling green's program, however.  

my sister is going to be atteneded kent state not next fall, but the fall after.  playing soccer (she already practices with the team) and in the fashion& design school.

if i went to kent, it would be for journalism, nursing, or design.  they have top programs in the US in each of those areas.  its great to see their education program blossoming and becoming one of the best--- its really too bad their business school is going downhill.  

btw, anyone wanting to go to kent--- its really spread out but has the best student rec center ever.  the cops out there are jackarses, though.  thats why i stick around in the a-k to do my partying when i'm in the area.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I go to the University of Oklahoma.  I am currently majoring in Zoology Bio-Med and minoring in Psychology.  I am pre-med as long as i keep a 4.0.  I either want to be a psychiatrist or a physician.


----------



## smiger

Another Ohio person..... I'm at Miami University in Oxford Ohio...


----------



## N0THING

Going to University of Rhode Island next year.  Most likely going into the pharmacy school studying applied pharmaceutical science.


----------



## AmorRoark

Will be going to DePaul (in Chicago) next fall.


----------



## kinetic

About UC BERKELEY, I'm actually from the east bay, and I know a lot of kids from my school that are going to berkeley.  the funny thing is that all of them are the biggest narcissistic assholes that think they are very smart, but in reality just kissed some serious ass to get in there.  is everyone there like that?  because I'm willing to bet that 95% of them are.


----------



## Mechanix

university of illinois at urbana-champaign
 - mathematics and computer science -

i came here cuz it's a good deal (cheap in-state tuition and supposedly a top program).  thought my major was something i really wanted to do...but after a few years i have decided i chose the wrong major.  oh well, too late to change now -- graduating in two weeks.


----------



## Paca

Myself, i'm from Australia. I go to Deakin University in Victoria. I go to the larger of the 5 campuses that they have; the Waurn Ponds campus.

I'm there currently studying my PhD in Computer Science.


----------



## Orpheus420

Here at CSU in Colorado, studying Anthropology and History...


----------



## Leg

Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh, PA.

Studying bio right now.
I don't know if I'll be staying or not cause I'm always dropping too much acid/smoking too much pot and my grades suck...

But if I do stay in school, I think I would like to go into neuroscience and do research or develop new chems (Alexander Shulgin is my idol, hehe).

:D

I'm from Cleveland, so I kinda regret coming here now...should have gone to OSU, heh. It's so much cheaper and the social life here is...oh, so bad...everyone is just hella uptight...


----------



## red6er

University of North Dakota in Grand Forks.
Transfering to University of Minnesota in the Twin citys in 1 year.
I'm currently studdying Pre-Business, I want to major in Marketing/ Managment...


----------



## hashish2020

WILL be going to McGill University School of Science, starting out as a Psych major.

Either getting a PhD, MD, or MD/PhD in neuroscience/psychoneurology.cog psych or whatever i end up interested in.

EDIT---Anyone in the MTL area please PM me as I will be a lonely foreigner there


----------



## unsung

im going to DePaul this fall

i had my doubts at first, but i've ben reassured that it rips pretty hard in lincoln park, so im looking forward to it now. im majoring (as of now) in IT, they just started the degree this coming year, it combines a lot of business/management with computer related stuff. 

the only people i "know" that are going there are the 2 people i've met on this board and some distant acquaintances :x

if anyone else is going/goes to DePaul or UIC or any other school int hat area drop me a pm, i'll need someone to hit up the bars with the first night


----------



## vicodelicious

There are so many people from Ohio in here! Faithfully dangerous I live right near you. I'm about 10 minutes away from  Akron... And mrgreenb, I too go to Kent State...  

I'm studying biology and trying to get into med school... although with the recent legal troubles I've gotten myself into, I'm not so sure they'd let me in...

~VD


----------



## faithfully dangerous

i live about 10 minutes from akron as well (fairlawn, actually) but this summer i will be partying it up on allyn street 

however, i go to school in NW ohio.


----------



## goldenbrown

kinetic said:
			
		

> *About UC BERKELEY, I'm actually from the east bay, and I know a lot of kids from my school that are going to berkeley.  the funny thing is that all of them are the biggest narcissistic assholes that think they are very smart, but in reality just kissed some serious ass to get in there.  is everyone there like that?  because I'm willing to bet that 95% of them are. *



Yeah, most of them think they are god's gift ot mankind because of their superior intelligence.  There are decent ones, my roommate was a pretty cool guy, and most of the people aren't blatantly arrogant, but it shows greatly when a heated debate erupts.  They are very by the book people, who don't know shit about what there is to life.  The frat guys are especially bad, and the soroity girls, my god, they are so horribly cocky and mean.

However, most of the people there worked their asses off in high school to get there, that everyone must realize.  It was no easy task getting into that school, at least from my high school, which was private so grade inflation was non-existent.  I don't know about your school, is it public?  

I also must admit I used to think I was a superior being because I was smart.  Now I see it doesn't mean much at all, except that I can excel in academics.  I have seen the light, that there is so much more to life than straight A's and college degrees.


----------



## kinetic

Yeah, I went to a public school, and sadly enough, my younger brother is going to be attending UC Berkeley.  I'm a little disappointed, but I trust that he'll be above the rest of the Berkeley crowd.  

I really hate frats and sororities, so glad that I'm at UCSC, where they are a huge joke.


----------



## Psilo707

San Diego State University.



Where's all my aztecs at!?


----------



## XmiKeX

Im in my final quater at Ohio Univestiy... i am studing Electronic Media , Audio Video production


----------



## Pippin

University of New South Wales, Sydney.

Arts. at the moment doing:
latin
history
sociology
history and philosophy of science (might be changing this to linguistics)

i think ill major in latin and history, but depends on whether i transfer into a combined degree next year...


----------



## Banshee

UPenn. Studying computer science and math.


----------



## Thurgood

Mechanix said:
			
		

> *university of illinois at urbana-champaign
> - mathematics and computer science -
> 
> i came here cuz it's a good deal (cheap in-state tuition and supposedly a top program).  thought my major was something i really wanted to do...but after a few years i have decided i chose the wrong major.  oh well, too late to change now -- graduating in two weeks. *



Hey there Mechanix, I attended the University of Illinois down there in Champaign/Urbana a few years back.  I was down there for the 2001-2002 school year and then first semester of 2002-2003.  I voluntarily left (withdrew from classes in order to get a partial tuition reimbursement) due to a combination of a bunch of things, but I was studying accounting while I was down there and let's just say that was one of those things that I left because of.  I may go back, I haven't decided yet, I'm leaning more towards just finishing up at UIC since I'm only 30 minutes outside of Chicago (and plus UIC has a pharmacy program, unlike UIUC for some odd reason).  Oh and I would have graduated next spring, so if I go back there, everyone I know will be gone!  But regardless I still go down there from time to time to visit and party with all my friends (almost all my friends from high school ended up at U of I).


----------



## jerzeezfinest

^^^^
go to UIC so we can do lunch


----------



## Eternite25

Transfered this semester to UIC from University of Iowa, Love the city, best decision i've made.  studying Business management


----------



## Thurgood

jerzeezfinest said:
			
		

> *^^^^
> go to UIC so we can do lunch  *



I'll still do lunch with you even if I don't go there, I live close enough   Hey actually next time you're on AIM send me an IM I gotta tell you about some recent stuff that happened with me...


----------



## Mechanix

Thurgood said:
			
		

> *Hey there Mechanix, I attended the University of Illinois down there in Champaign/Urbana a few years back.  I was down there for the 2001-2002 school year and then first semester of 2002-2003.  I voluntarily left (withdrew from classes in order to get a partial tuition reimbursement) due to a combination of a bunch of things, but I was studying accounting while I was down there and let's just say that was one of those things that I left because of.  I may go back, I haven't decided yet, I'm leaning more towards just finishing up at UIC since I'm only 30 minutes outside of Chicago (and plus UIC has a pharmacy program, unlike UIUC for some odd reason).  Oh and I would have graduated next spring, so if I go back there, everyone I know will be gone!  But regardless I still go down there from time to time to visit and party with all my friends (almost all my friends from high school ended up at U of I). *



yeah it was fun while it lasted, but i'm ready to get out of here.  most of my friends graduated already, and most of my friends that are my year are done this semester anyway.  and yeah, a ton of people from my hs went here as well.  how did you like it here besides the schoolwork?

you were in accy here?  i have a few friends in it.  good luck at uic, the city can be a lot of fun.  my gf goes there for dental school right now; i have an interview w/some company at the merc. building in a few weeks too...so i might be working there if all goes well.


----------



## fairnymph

I am a senior in a northern CA private university. I am studying biology, chemistry, and english. I love all three subjects, but unfortunately most of the bio classes at my school are awful. To be honest I can't wait to be done with undergrad (still have to take physics this summer though ).


----------



## Moose onE

ucr/college of the canyons.  was computer science. now electical engineering. gonna get a minor in cs. if everythin goes well.


----------



## YetAnotherKat

School : California State Univ. @ Northridge 

Major : i have a double major in Journalism with emphasis in public relations and Film with emphasis in photography

Why : in high school i really got into photography and wanted to make that my life but when i got into college i found out that i could right and my new passion became PR. thinking that they complement each other in a way i decided to double major. (stupid but fun)


----------



## BrianUK23

I attended Easter Kentucky University this year, but plan on transferring to Lexington Community Colleger, or Jefferson Community College due to my poor grades this year.  

My major IS secondary ED, which is High school.  I chose this because i had quite a few shitty teachers in school who didnt seem to care and didnt teach me jack shit, so instead of bitching about it i am going to do something.  

On the other hand, a select few teachers were just marvelous, and i would like to reach out to some high schoolers as those teahcers did to me.


----------



## Mellabopper

Boston College.  Will receive BA's in Psychology and Philosophy this May.

Congrats to the class of 2004!


- Mella


----------



## Trubble

Newcastle University

Studying Information Science. Finishing midway next year i hope


----------



## WhoLovesKitty

DePauw University (a gold star to anyone who knows where it is) 
studying Philosophy 

i started out an economics major, but took a philosophy class and fell in love with it ... which promptly got me cut off by my grandpa ... oh well, uncle sam is booting most of the bill anyway


----------



## jerzeezfinest

I've decided that in leiu of a bombardment of recent chaotic events....  I am going to spend the next year at home and go to my local community school.  

With 3 months into early recovery, I'm just not willing to risk throwing away the work I've done to get clean and struggle when I don't have to.  I basically made the hasty choice to move to IL for my [now ex] significant anyway and should really just focus on myself for a while.


----------



## theoretica

Harvard University...graduating in three weeks! I study English lit, and am going to continue doing so next year at grad school (Columbia), because I've found that writing English papers is just about the only thing I have any skill at. ;-)

anyone else from Harvard or Columbia out there?


----------



## poopie

- university of central florida
- philosophy major
-it was close and in-state tuition, of course

started in 1999. hopefully i'll finish before '06. 

hey, lots of people go to school for 7 years...they're called doctors.


----------



## Serendair

I'm attending Washington State University sometimes better known as WSBrew. No that we drink a lot.   I'm studying advertising because I like playing with graphics on the computer.


----------



## quintessence

Portland Community College in PDX Oregon. I like it, though it's been stressful. I'm going for an associate of arts, taking the required courses and a bit of everything. I'm not sure if I'm going to transfer to another university -- i've put off the decision for the next year or so. When I do, I'll be majoring in music composition and performance, because music is my life.


----------



## wahooUT

I'm from Akron, Ohio, almost went to Bowling Green, or Ohio U.  Always wanted to go to OSU in high school.  But unfortunately I got stuck in Florida... at the Univ. of Tampa.  Darn. 
LoL.  I love it.


----------



## AmorRoark

WhoLovesKitty said:
			
		

> *DePauw University (a gold star to anyone who knows where it is)
> studying Philosophy
> 
> i started out an economics major, but took a philosophy class and fell in love with it ... which promptly got me cut off by my grandpa ... oh well, uncle sam is booting most of the bill anyway  *



somewhere in Indiana... sometimes people get it mixed up with the university I'll be attending next semester, DePaul. 

Right now I'm planning on majoring in history.... possibly continuing onto law after college but I have a long time to decide that.

I chose to go to DePaul for a few reasons. I wanted to get back to the Chicagoland area, I feel most at home there. I also liked the size, location, and the fact that the school is Lib Arts. DePaul has a good reputation, and everyone I've talked to LOVES it there.


----------



## Dees

I attend UC Santa Barbara (nearly finished with my freshman year and it's been quite an experience) , and am still trying to figure out my major will be; At this point, I've narrowed it down to middle east studies, religious studies, or history, so we'll see.  Hmm, am I the only SB student on the board?


----------



## AlmostFamous

I goto the University of Texas @ San Antonio. I'm going to be a sophmore next year. It's a nice city if your visiting, since it has a bunch of nice tourist traps. But once you live here, the city is quite boring. The campus isn't too much better. It's one of those so called commuter schools where everyone lives off campus. And there isn't much of a college life here either. It feels more like a giant community college. I'm stuck here for at least one more year, and then I'll decide on another school in Texas to transfer to.

I'm an information systems major.


----------



## Partykid12

I currently attend ISU (Illinois State University) same school that Laura will be attending  .  

I'm a Criminal Justice major because I enjoy law.


----------



## adamosu22

I'm attending the Ohio State University (OSU)....I'm pre-med and want to study plastic surgery....and I'm getting a degree in Pharmacy first.....Go BUCKS!!!


----------



## TylerRF

Indiana U.  Right now I'm studying physics.  

I would be interested in doing something with the brain.  My mom says I could go Physics major, med school, then become psychiatrist.  Does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## adamosu22

Yeh that sounds good.  You can get any degree that you want, and then apply to med school....most people go into Biology but I want to study more in Pharmacy first....anything relating to science is perfect, just make sure you don't switch to something like sport and leisure studies....as far as psychiatry goes....that's awesome!!!


----------



## Doooofus

I'm studying at the University of Queensland, St Lucia campus. I'm doing a dual degree in Science/Arts. My majors for science are hopefully going to be Drug Design and Development and Neuroscience. In Arts I'm planning on majoring in Philosophy and Psychology.... 

Not quite sure what I want to do with this new found knowledge, but I was toying with the idea of using it for good, with some kind of harm minimisation foundation, along the lines of BL and Erowid but away from the internet, something real out in the community.... I don't know how it would work but its a nice idea


----------



## Dean Luna

theoretica said:
			
		

> *Harvard University...graduating in three weeks! I study English lit, and am going to continue doing so next year at grad school (Columbia), because I've found that writing English papers is just about the only thing I have any skill at. ;-)
> 
> anyone else from Harvard or Columbia out there? *



Columbia U.  Philosophy of Religion.


----------



## line6ampman

Triangle Tech - Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania (USA).  I took welding and fabrication technology (with included AWS and ASME certification testing).  I never had an interest in welding, but when I was looking to get into the international unions (boilermakers, ironworkers, etc), they all had on the apps stating it's better if you have welding experience.

After all the apps, testing and not getting hired, I decided to go for welding.


----------



## thursday

UIUC - undecided, but i want to do CS or philosophy.

i fucking hate the entire state of illinois, i shoulda gone to UCSD...


----------



## Goodspeed

I go to the university of the united states

yes its so small we don't even have a basketball team


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

I go to Monmouth University.  My major is Special Education with a Concentration in English.  I will be finishing with a Masters Degree. 

Why.. well because i have this obsessive need to save/help people, and didn't like the physical therapy field i was in. All my life people have been telling me i'd make the best teacher (and i LOVE kids).. so i gave it a shot.

They were right. I love it


----------



## dancefifi

Monash University, Victoria, Australia. I was in Perth for pre-U and I didn't really enjoyed it there. Monash was the only uni in Melbourne I applied for because it didnt require me to take an extra English test.. Got offered to all the uni in Perth that I applied for but when I got into monash, I was overjoyed and the thought that it was in the bush totally slipped my mind, until I woke up when I arrived and as I look around, everything was so green....   
  Well, im doing bachelor of business and commerce/bachelor of information technology. I was actually in a double degree like the above but in a computing course, applied for this because i found the computing class in YR 12 was freakin easy, so I thought uni would be the same and business and commerce because i thought, y not do a double degree, just for fun.. lolz.... Though I do wish that the units aren't so hard, i never really regretted it.


----------



## swivel

university of nevada las vegas.   Wanted to go to university of nevada    reno  but hey money is tight.   majoring in lab sciences.  kind of like a souped up med tech degree.   pretty cool.  using as a preprofessional degree  for dental school,  but at least i am learning real time real meaning courses.


----------



## FBZ

*Ohio State University*

College = Ohio State University (Columbus, OH)
Class = Sophomore
Major = French

why? I want to be an intepretor for the U.N.

ps. I'm fluent in French, I grew up there. I'm taking it as a major, because if I didn't, I'll forget the language. I'll double-major into something else in a couple months...maybe International Studies.


----------



## TryptomineDream

College: University of Washington
Major: Biochemistry (just graduated with BS)
Why: good fucking question...
j/k, i happen to like chemisty quite a bit...weird, huh?


----------



## JonPHenom3000

> TylerRF





> Indiana U. Right now I'm studying physics.
> 
> I would be interested in doing something with the brain. My mom says I could go Physics major, med school, then become psychiatrist. Does anyone know if this is correct?



Tyler, notice the spellings of PHYSICS & PSYCHIATRY.  If you are interested in becoming a PSYCHIATRIST, you would need to study PSYCHOLOGY.  Which will take you to grad school for either masters then PhD or just PhD, which will call for excellent grades.  There should also be some med school involved seeing that psychiatrist can prescribe medicine.  Your work and goal are not inter-related in the least.


As for me...

UG:  Indiana Uni. 
Major:  Crim. Jus.,  Psych.
Minor:  Amer. Sign Lang., Soc.

GS:  IUPUI
Program:  Master Pub. Admin.
Why:  Politics and power


----------



## nenarOPI

Not yet, but soon. Late august i leave for the University of Pittsburgh, main campus in Oakland. I'll be studying Linguistics as a major. I'm looking forward to taking Sign Language classes, Arabic, and Indonesian. I might take some film classes, or international studies, or history - who knows. Why? I find linguistics terribly interesting, practical, and fun.


----------



## high_dive

I attend the university of colorado
majoring in molecular bio for now


----------



## Absolute-Raver

SFSU (San Francisco State U)
Business Management
Junior

its an ok school, but business teachers suck!!


----------



## *Venus*

Temple University because center city Philly sounded fun.


----------



## thursday

Laura said:
			
		

> *...yea, but U of I has fantastic bars.. ie, you only have to be 19 to get in and you can drink anyway, unlike at ISU.  I'm probably heading that way the weekend after my b-day.. I finally won't have to use a fake to be 19! and it's only about 45 minutes away from me. *



meh, bars are overrated and too expensive. personally, i'm more of a vicodin/pot/psychedelics kinda guy. and they just dont offer that kinda stuff at the local bars...


----------



## peaceloveunity

come fall, i'll be at university of california in santa cruz, dunno what i'll study, but santa cruz seems like sucha nice city, natureness, good music (and drug) scene, good parties, etc. i'm somewhat peace love, all that stuff too, and i hear ucsc is the same.


----------



## peaceloveunity

err i cant see my post : (


----------



## Kermie

brooklyn college.
film production.


----------



## masaz

About to start college in September, in York no less :D

Will be studying English Language, Psychology and Law.


----------



## RidgeRunner

I'm an undergrad at the University of Vermont.  For the time being I'm planning on double majoring in Environmental Studies and Geography.


----------



## PoOkIeHeAd

I am at FSU and its fuking awesome.  I am a senior doing accounting and finance.  Its all a lot of fun.  Hey any accountants around here?


----------



## lov_e_alot

This semester I am starting a Bachelor of Economics at the University of Sydney. Wish me luck!


----------



## WRX STi

SUNY Albany, #1 party school ;]


----------



## umatariboy

*what school?*

I dunno if this is too personal but where does everyone go to college??

I got to the university of maine @ orono....in the middle of nowhere pretty much.

peace,
Derek


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

Hey hey I'm gonna merge this into the other where do you go to college thread 

CB


----------



## shahab6

I go santa monica college.


----------



## j22

just graduated University of Connecticut!


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

^^

Congrats on graduating 

CB


----------



## bong420tripper

Well, a recent change for me, and it looks like I am going to be studying Cardiovascular Technology this fall.  I'm anxious to get my schooling out the way, and get my hands away from invasive procedures and into some non-invasive echocardiography.  No blood please 

But yes, I had been planning on Radiography, and well, this pays a lot better, offers more job security, and is something I am more interested in.  Furthermore, I can escape the raping of middle-america via bloated university tuition fees.  Going to a tech school instead of the UNI will save me thousands, both now, and in the long run.  Superb.


----------



## phreek

Going to Purdue University this fall for Computer Technology. Originally wanted to do Electrical and Computer Engineering but couldn't get into the school of engineering. Thought long and hard about choosing Computer Technology over Computer Science. I built first computer when I was 12 but just got into software development a couple years ago. Decided that I really enjoy it (especially web development) and would like to pursue a degree. I'll probably end up going back eventually to get a bachelor's in Electrical and Computer Engineering. CPT or CS + ECE = $$$


----------



## j33buscr1p3s

Going to Indiana University in the fall to major in political science and philosophy.  Why? Umm well I just want a generic degree that says I learned something in college and it's a good pre-law degree.  BTW PURDUE SUX  

J/K i know phreek and PU is a good school for CS related stuff.


----------



## Lola96

I'm going to University of Illinois with an undeclared major in the college of Liberal Arts and Sciences. I need to decide by junior year if I want to pursue Marketing (in the business school) or Advertising (in communications).


----------



## SYDspeedcore

macquarie university in sydney
studying bachelor of e-business


----------



## AmorRoark

Lola96 said:
			
		

> *I'm going to University of Illinois with an undeclared major in the college of Liberal Arts and Sciences. I need to decide by junior year if I want to pursue Marketing (in the business school) or Advertising (in communications). *




Good School Good Luck! 

See you in IL


----------



## flegmato

Brooks Institute of Photography, Santa Barbara CA. Still Photography (commercial)


----------



## thepoisonapple

Griffith GOONiversity!!!

Languages and Linguistics 

Aussie Aussie Aussie &-)


----------



## karm134

Newcastle University studying Chemical Engineering. I recently changed over from Environmental Engineering. Its surprising how better uni becomes when you're doing something you enjoy!


----------



## -spiderman-

Northeastern University in Boston, MA.

Studying International Affairs

Why?  Cuz I like to travel.


----------



## annabelle

i amattending amarillo college here in amarillo.  its a junior college, but it's supposed to be one of he best ones in the country.  im majoring in music, i wnat to be a director someday.  
peace
cristina


----------



## AstridAsteroid

Where: George Mason University
What: B.S. of Psychology, minor in Anthropology
Why: Because I would like to be there for people who just need someone to listen, plus, Psychology fascinates me like nothing else, so... I figure I'd like to do clinical general adult Psychology and work in a hospital, have my own private practice, do social work, go into the FBI or criminal profiling.


----------



## Epik

Arizona State University
W.P. Carey School of Business

2 years pre-business
2 years Professional Program (Finance/BA Major)
Then MBA from Harvard if applicable. If not 2 more years at ASU.

ASU is fucking tight. Great school, out-going people, great faculty, insane parties. Amazing girls i mean, even nights when we don't roll, alcohol till 2am!? w00t

ASU life is the shit. Wish we had a beach tho! ^^


----------



## RubaDubDuckie

*Community College...w00t!*

I go to Richland Community College which is in Dallas.  I plan on transfering to UTD (University of Texas at Dallas) for the spring.

I am still undecided, but then again I'm only 17 so I guess I'm still ahead of the game.


----------



## Semi-Charmed

Starting Rutgers Business School in New Brunswick, NJ tomorrow.  I will be going for my MBA with concentrations in Information Technology and probably something else to be named later.


----------



## CrimsonQueen

Boston University - Liked the atmosphere, and the liberal arts system.


----------



## jj27xx

Wow I didn't know we had so many people from Texas on here.  I'm going to the University of North Texas.  Right now I'm business undecided...that will change soon probably to something in the video editing/computer dept.


----------



## TAPPER

RIT 
Rochester, NY
Mechanical Engineering


----------



## samoth

University of Wisconsin Oshkosh

Biochemistry major with a double minor in physics and mathematics

Small state school (~11,000 students). I am attempting to transfer this coming semester -- as a senior(!) -- to a larger school so I can either major in physics/astrophysics or dual major with biochem and physics.

This school haas such a small physics program, a major here in that area of study won't really prepare me for grad school.

Now, to see how easy it is to transfer with 7 semesters already under my belt. Our state's flagship school, University of Wisconsin Madison, is my first choice... however, Wisconsin has some of the worst school budget cuts in the nation, and it is hard to get into there as an in-stater. Another state would require 2 full years of study at their university for me to be able to transfer and graduate from there... which wouldn't be unreasonable, considering how much more there is - class wise - at a large school with, say, 30K-50K students.


----------



## ar_gee

Charles sturt uni, NSW. Australia.
I'm doing bachelor of education (primary).
=)


----------



## Armin Tanzarian

University of Sierra Leone. The only one in my country.


----------



## static428

i go to the university of advancing technology.  mainly a video game design school, but im studying film editing.  its in tempe, i live like a mile from ASU


----------



## nadYOUsoCRAZY

Well I'm at Monash Uni in Melbourne, Australia. 
I'm studying aerospace and mechanical engineering, and hopefully doing a diploma of languages in german, if i can fit it in. 
Don't know when I'll finish, or if i'll finish! The course is so bloody hard, they'll probably kick me out for failing too many subjects!  )
I transferred to this course after doing science for a year at melbourne uni.


----------



## Cloud Hidden

I go to University of Iowa.  I picked it because it's cheap in-state tuition and it's an hour away from my house!  And it's a good school oh yeah I should mention that too.  I'm triple majoring in religion, psychology, and Chinese.  I'm going to study abroad in China so that's why for that major.  Religion just because it is the most interesting, and Psychology is the other most interesting thing.  I think I don't know what I will do when I gradtuate, but probably grad school in Psychology somewhere in California or Nevada.


----------



## nessie

This is my first year at college. I attend a very small liberal arts school (Wittenberg University) that's located smack-dab in the middle of Springfield, Ohio. I've declared Cultural anthropology as my major but recently I am now considering on having a dual major in Chinese as well. I love the night life. This college is also close to Dayton  which suites me just fine!


----------



## David

Collins College. Game Design. I saw some other Arizona students in here as well. My school is in Tempe, which is where ASU is. I'm not far from that school either.


----------



## skank mode

University of Kentucky.  BS in Computer Science with an MBA in Business Administration.  Why? The money, the computers, the logic, the telling people what the hell to do.


----------



## FiatFlux

I went to University of California, Santa Cruz and double-majored in Studio Art & Psychology... Now I'm living in Sydney, and I'm trying to figure out if I should go to medical school (psychiatry) @ Newcastle Uni here in Australia, or if i should go to U.C. San Francisco med school, or if I should go and get a couple of masters degrees in Biochemistry and Art back at Santa Cruz .... lotsa choices but i'm not complaining. i love sydney AND the bay area


----------



## cenoxx

im in asia..
LaSalle-SIA school of arts, singapore
lol
i was planning to g to York Uni in toronto though..


----------



## MidNite Star

Houston Comm. College, going for my associate in arts have no idea what I am majoring in though..haven't decided


----------



## Wild1Xu

Cloud Hidden said:
			
		

> *I go to University of Iowa. *





Sweet, my old neighbor is Kurt Ferentz!! Cool Guy! I used to babysit his kids and Brian and I went to middle school together (his son who's playing for him, just in case ya didnt know  ) funny kid


----------



## fairnymph

Go to UCSF med school...GREAT school. Major props if you got in!


----------



## The Lee Deluxe

I go to University of Texas at Austin.  I'm getting a B.A. in anthropology and a B.S. in psychology.  I'm 19, male... pm me if anyone wants to party or just bullshit.


----------



## milkdub

UCLA...undeclared.


----------



## Sae

samoth said:
			
		

> *University of Wisconsin Oshkosh
> 
> Biochemistry major with a double minor in physics and mathematics
> 
> Small state school (~11,000 students). I am attempting to transfer this coming semester -- as a senior(!) -- to a larger school so I can either major in physics/astrophysics or dual major with biochem and physics.
> 
> This school haas such a small physics program, a major here in that area of study won't really prepare me for grad school.
> 
> *



I am always through UWO because my friends live there and I am actually from Appleton...

I'm a senior attending UW-Milwaukee majoring in psychology and minoring in creative writing... I plan on attending graduate school so I may become a Guidanc ecounselor...yup, I'm that guy!


----------



## myschweddiballs

University of Tennesse, Knoxville.  The school is alright, pretty conservative though and there are a lot of fucking idiots here (note that I don't believe the two are related TOO much).  I'm currently a freshman, but came to school only 3 hours short of being a sophomore.  I am going to major in History, perhaps double major in history/english or history/philosophy.  With that degree I can either go to Law school somewhere or take some Education courses and perhaps go to graduate school for a P.H.d. in education.   Haven't really decided yet, if you can tell, but I figure I have plenty of time.  I chose to come to this school not out of sheer likeability, but more of necessity.  It isn't too far away from home, and with the in-state scholarships it is a really good deal.  Besides, I knew a ton of people coming here, so I wouldn't be completely alone (even though I may have preferred that).  Anyway, thinking of studying abroad in the UK, Germany, or Italy.


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

*College is a joke*

Cleveland State University

Major - Communication, with an emphasis in digital audio and video production. 
Minor - Marketing

Why I'm attending college? To make $$$$, and delay joining the "real" world. (I never get why they call it the real world. what's so fucking real about it most people are fake as fuck anyway.)

I am thankful to have the oppurtunity to attend college, not everyone gets to, but I fucking hate it.


----------



## sput

*hook 'em*

Class of '03 - B.A. with a double-major in English and history.
Class of summer '05 - M.B.A. with a concentration in management/electronic entrepreneurship.

Both courtesy of the University of Texas at Austin.  I originally choose this school based solely upon the fact that I was just a huge fan, but UT has wound up being a fantastic choice for other reasons.  An outstanding reputation, a large student body, and one of the most notoriously liberal student bodies around are all great reasons to attend this university.

Bragging point: the Times of London recently ranked UT-Austin as the #15 university in the entire world.  Quite an accomplishment, though this probably has something to do with the body of research work that we produce through sheer size alone (50,000+ students and the largest number of faculty members in the world).


----------



## xena

i got my bachelors in elementary education and psychology from hofstra university last december.

i'm now back at hofstra, working towards my masters in math, science, and technology in elementary education.

i've always wanted to be a teacher, and now that i am one, i know i made the right decision and it's worth all the hard work i already put in... and the hard work i'll continue to put in.


----------



## djpark

hey!
Im at Sussex University studying A.I (Artifical intelligence), very interesting subject (I think anyway!)

Anyone else from sussex or brighton uni?

DJ


----------



## AoritZ5

yup


----------



## psychotiKK

K'dOUTinAZ said:
			
		

> *Scottsdale Community College.
> 
> Currently out this semester due to recovery from drugs.
> 
> I'm attending to get my basic classes out of the way and credits toward my degree of psychology
> 
> I have completed three courses in psychology...psych 101...abdormal psych...and statistical psych (tough class). I passed all three with a grade above a C
> 
> Hey Pasilda, you don't live far away  *



I just started this semester. I like the school alot so far.


----------



## Cheetos

Hey, I'm at Indiana University.  Any one who lives in Indy or goes to IU, hit me back.


----------



## Cex

I'm doing my degree in mathematics/theoretical physics at Cambridge University, UK.

The work is hard but interesting. The social life is fantastic - there isn't a single good club here but for someone like me who prefers pubs, gigs and dingy backwater clubs playing indie or jazz it's perfect. And of course, the summer here is the best thing ever.


----------



## DUSTAXGIRL

I'm going to Indiana U. Purdue U. Indianapolis... thinking about moving north and going to Purdue Univ. they have a great technical school there and I've been considering changing my undecided major to air traffic controlling.  If I stay at IUPUI though, I'll probably get a business or math degree.  

IUPUI is a pretty good school- located in downtown Indianapolis, cheap compared to most other Universities, and they have some amazing schools to major in.


----------



## dw4yn3

Law @ QUT, Brisbane Australia


----------



## Syd_Barret

Attending UTSA (University of Texas at San Antonio) currently. I don't want to go into the details of why I had to attend UTSA for a year... but currently I have already been accepted to UT-Austin for the upcoming fall semester.

I should know whether I got into Rice University or Cornell in the next few months or so.... I expect to only get into Cornell though.

I intend to study either Biology or chemistry perhaps... and the exact kind of bio or chemistry option that I study really depends on the school I go to next fall... 

At Ut I will prolly study chemistry the BA route so I can get more of a liberal arts foundation.

If accepted to rice or cornell.. I'm not entirely sure..

I love biology.. the living world around us is amazing and just well.. I can't think of an adequate description right now.. but just WOW.

I also however love chemistry... right now I think I would like to go to medical school.. but I might end up going to business school or even realistically law school.

Medical school will prolly be my choice though.. I constantly volunteer at hospitals and while I was in Houston I deeply enjoyed volunteering at M.D.Anderson.

Anyways, sorry for all the info that wasn't needed..


----------



## QLineHookups

Psychology @ Rutgers College 2008

I'm really interested in Psych, and I plan on going to law school so my major doesn't matter too much.


----------



## Shucklak

whaaaat? i just started at rutgers this semester. (new brunswick)


----------



## QLineHookups

Yupp same here New Brunswick


----------



## mr_microphone

University of Western Australia, currently enrolled in Biomedical Sciences, and want to finish majoring in Pharmaceutical Science, or Pharmacy.


----------



## smotpoker

THE OHIO STATE UNIVERSITY!  majoring in optometry. Was going to dental school but decided I'd rather look at eyeballs instead of teeth and cavities.
       Very happy at OSU, we've got a hell of a football team( 37-21 over those bitches from Ann Arbor), and a basketball team that is getting screwed over something that isn't there fault. FUCK U JIM O BRIEN!

  GO BUCKS!


----------



## Psilocyte

Im from the College of New Jersey. Studying bio and chem


----------



## LittlemissMorbid

I am a second year student at Albright College in PA, majoring in Digital Media and Business... For such a ghetto town there is nothing going on here


----------



## strumpet

1st year law 
University of Adelaide, South Australia


Have Cand Phil (M.A.) equivalent in English from University of Bergen, Norway.


----------



## snowfox

University of Tartu , Estonia
in my first year of Biology


----------



## passworld

Just got accepted early decision to Emory University in Atlanta....I'm really looking forward to it. If anyone else is at Emory or in the Atlanta area, feel free to hit me up.


----------



## ecstasis

I attend Harvard College in Massachusetts and plan to get a degree in Social Studies or Neuroscience... I don't know which to choose


----------



## x2stpsfrmnowhere

Wayne State University in the heart of Detroit. I'm a chemical engineer major because I love and understand math and science well.  Plus I've always wanted to be an engineer, I like that title.


----------



## Euler

MA in Pure and Applied Mathematics at Cambridge University, and going to be staying on for Part III of the Tripos (4th year course).

Couldn't think of anywhere else I'd rather be. The work is interesting, the place is great. Lots of history, and surrounded by some pretty incredible minds.


----------



## LittleVee3

Endicott college
Senior
Fine Arts

Why: my mom made me
What do i want to do: Broadcasting (unrelated)


----------



## ChelseaFCBoy

University of South Carolina
Freshman
Major: Biology
why: It's the only acceptable time to call someone a cock  

PK


----------



## diddy

macquarie university sydney australia

anyone else here at club macq?

im doing BA:
-ancient hist
-anthropology
-sociology


----------



## Xenomaniac

I'm currently attending Austin Community College in Texas.  This coming fall semester after summer though, I'm heading to Corpis Christi to attend Texas A&M.  My campus will be right next to a beach and so will my housing.

I'm studying in 3D animation and art.


----------



## TrickyTricky

University of Sydney, Australia
Completed undergraduate last year..did a B. Commerce
Doing my Masters there at the moment in Applied Finance


----------



## Benefit

University of California, Los Angeles; English major. 

I go there and chose that particular field of study because it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Euler

Pure and Applied Mathematics - Peterhouse, University of Cambridge.

I applied there because of its reputation of being the best in the world.


----------



## m885

Transferring into the University of Connecticut in the fall.


----------



## LightSeeker

BU- psych and mythology=mind boggling mix . . .


----------



## BoogieCy

berklee college of music...

why am i here?  FUCKIN' MUSIC MAAAAANN!!!


----------



## Raw Evil

Bachelor of Interactive Entertainment, majoring in Games Programming...

Done at a smaller independent uni here in Brisbane called QANTM (it's an acronym but God knows what for).

Why? Cause I love games, and I'm a good programmer == perfect match!


----------



## mrtsubi

University of Western Sydney
Business/management


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

University of Arizona (Go Wildcats!)

Double majoring in political science and international business.  Hopefully will be in grad school in just under 2 years... which means only 5 more to go!


----------



## Blue Footed Booby

San Antonio College....Fine Arts...whoopeee


----------



## StagnantReaction

Evergreen College- Olympia/Tacoma, Washington
Because I'm a dirty hippy that likes the teacher evaluation thing instead of letter grades.


----------



## Dazer

Griffith Uni - Brisbane
Bachler of Arts

and this place is filled with so many leftists it pissess me of a little at times..


----------



## captainballs

^^Oh no... *gasp* whatever you do don't talk bad about the LEFTISTS!


----------



## Dazer

Dude the leftists out there can go suck my balls...

Freedom speech and all.


----------



## StagnantReaction

captainballs said:
			
		

> *^^Oh no... *gasp* whatever you do don't talk bad about the LEFTISTS! *



Especially at a -gulp- ART SCHOOL!


----------



## paperfan

new york university class of '09


----------



## asmodeus256

i commenced this last saturday, the 7th, from Washington State University.  I got my Bachelors of Science in Neuroscience.

in September i start studying at the National College of Naturopathic Medicine in Portland, OR.


----------



## THeRaVeToY

University of Connecticut.

i'll graduate in either December '05 or May '06 with a useless BA in Psychology, and a very useful minor in Theatre Production, with a focus in Stage Management.

Then I have to find a grad school that will take me into a Masters of Fine Arts program.


----------



## Osiris99

U-W Madison...History. Another year completed! Woo hoo


----------



## DJstupid

Ball State University (Indiana)-Psychology-and why?  why not?


----------



## physix

Raw Evil said:
			
		

> *Bachelor of Interactive Entertainment, majoring in Games Programming...
> 
> Done at a smaller independent uni here in Brisbane called QANTM (it's an acronym but God knows what for).
> 
> Why? Cause I love games, and I'm a good programmer == perfect match! *




it's the first letters in the founding companies:

Queensland Dept. of State Development
Arts Queensland
Northern Territory Government

and then two other things which i can't remember...


i was gonna go there for New Media/Game Design, too.
but stuck with IU, since it was getting a whole heap
of money for the department...


----------



## physix

Cheetos said:
			
		

> *Hey, I'm at Indiana University.  Any one who lives in Indy or goes to IU, hit me back. *




Holla!


IUPUI, here.


----------



## maybetinymaybesad

i just finished freshman year at duke, but i found out yesterday that i got into harvard, so i will probably transfer to there next year. i want to do pre-med but i am too lazy. for now, i think i am an english major with a math minor.


----------



## hohov3

Rutgers University - Cook College

I'm a senior majoring in Environmental and Business Economics. Hopefully going to grad school in a year


----------



## Aratsu

Just finished my freshman year at Georgia State University, but due to some random bullshit happening in my life, I have to go to Augusta State University this fall. Not quite sure what I'm going to study though :/


----------



## ProtoN

Georiga Institite of Technology
studying Industrial Engineering

the school fucking sucks, dont let anybody tell u otherwise. 30% female, and its a tech school, so take a guess what the quality is like.
the only thing that got me thru the 1st year is the ATL dank D:


----------



## trippinspirals

Duke University, history and sociology major - why? hopefully it will help me get into a nice grad school and maybe from there i can save the world (or at least myself)


----------



## Startrekq

Going to be a senior at Rutgers University School of Engineering

Majoring in Biomedical Engineering;


Hopefully getting my doctorate in pharmacology next year.


----------



## hohov3

Startrekq said:
			
		

> *Going to be a senior at Rutgers University School of Engineering
> 
> Majoring in Biomedical Engineering;
> 
> 
> Hopefully getting my doctorate in pharmacology next year.   *



awesome! another rutgers student!


----------



## Vaya

Woooooooooww.......... *serious* lack of Penn State people here! This shocks me, for some reason


----------



## DarthGuru

just transfered to UCSanDiego... Anyone out around this area?


----------



## skatefmj

atttending Florida Gulf Coast University in fall 05' thinking about Marine Science or Bio etc. there is a small major that catches my eye every once in a whuile, Hotel and Resort Hospitality Management, sounds like a stoner major but hey i am a stoner


----------



## PhorIndicator

Junior at Southern Methodist University (SMU) in Dallas, TX. Majoring in Philosophy, minoring in economics. I wonder if there is anyone else from Dallas on Bluelight.


----------



## AmberBock

Currently, Scottsdale Community College.

Will be transferring to University of Arizona this fall (2005).

Major: Chemistry


----------



## arquin42

I'll be a senior next year at Knox College in Galesburg, Illinois.

Majoring in computer science, double minor in japanese language and vocal performance. How's that for unrelated areas...

Hopefully after that i'll be able to get into grad school to study computational linguistics, or barring that go teach english in japan for a year or two.


----------



## Kilgore

Knox?!?1 Holy shit.  I visited that place.  I got blowed every day I was there.


----------



## nads

Graduated last year with a BSc majoring in medical biotechnology from Monash Uni, Melbourne.  Did it by distance education while working for Melb Uni.  Looking at either a MSc or an MEI (Master of Entrepreneurship and Innovation) after getting some more experience with the ultimate goal of creating a startup company.


----------



## Wild1Xu

I hate xavier... so im going to transfer... the question is where.... probably OH-IO or otterbein


----------



## FestiveCheez

I'm at USC, currently catching up on General Ed courses over the summer.  I'm about to change my major from English to Communication, with an (unofficial) minor in Musical Theatre.  This is all to prepare me for a long career teaching other undergraduate Liberal Arts majors/future college teachers (not really...I don't know what I'll be doing.  Probably working at Costco.)


----------



## blacknblue

university of alabama ROLL TIDE....im majoring in computer science...but i get really fucked up and miss class so i might not graduate lol


----------



## 121

UT Austin, Government, it's a big! deal


----------



## livinlife2thefullest

Just about to start my last year at Central WA University... my major is Administrative Management .. with a minor in Law and Justice and a minor is Human Resources....
fun fun
I started out thinkin the Law and Justice field would be my dream then thought about it and really didn't see myself as a cop....

Whatever.. business is a good career... at least in my book.


----------



## syymphonatic

University of Toledo, Ohio.
I'm majoring in Studio Art because it's a field that I love and one that I have talent in. Don't really know where I plan to take it, though.


----------



## ars0n

UNLV - Las Vegas, NV.

Real Estate, specializing in the field of commercial net leasing.

Because I want to sell buildings.


----------



## euphoria

i go to the college of design/architecture/art/planning at UC in southern ohio, im studying graphic design. i cant remember why im studying that, but hopefully i start to like it soon. . .


----------



## masaz

I just started at......York tech college. Though it's all combined with the 6th form college now as they knocked the whole thing down.

I'm studying Media Moving Image ND, which is basically the whole process of storyboarding, filming and editing movies. It's fucking ace. Mostly doing it because I want to do animation at uni in a few years, also because it's a really interesting  course.

Also studying a BTEC in Photography on the side, and we have lessons in Photoshop to boot.

Absolutely loving it so far, plus I'm with my gf which is nice. Tutors are hilarious, and it's a lovely place.


----------



## chokingvictim

John Carroll University - Accountancy 

I think I decided on accounting because I had a lot of different interests, but this major was the most practical (other 4-yr degrees don't really help you find a job, but w/ a 4-yr accounting degree, friends of mine at my college are starting at accounting firms at about $55,000/yr, not bad). 
It's incredibly difficult but at the same time I love it.


----------



## dm3

Caltech 
Majors: Electrical Engineering and Biochemistry

i mean....

community college cuz i didnt goto highschool for 2 years

major humanities

want to transfer and study philoosphy


----------



## stefan

northern illinois university, im majoring in chemistry.  
this is my third year here, i initially came here as a business major and quickly realized that i couldnt stand the classes or the people that were involved with it.  anyways, i took a 100 level chem course my first year here and i really enjoyed it.  now im three semesters away from graduating and im working my ass off but enjoying it.  i know there are other people that go on bluelight and attend niu, i occasionally check bluelight while in the library and there have been multiple times that bluelight was already in the logs of viewed sites for the day.  send me a pm if you read this post and you are at niu.


----------



## turnandburn

University of Minnesota - TC
vet med- i love animals!


----------



## kocher

i go to Eastern Mediterranean universty in cyprus.department is interior design.this is my end of year.but still i hate my unv.


----------



## Pct

anyone else from new jersey?


----------



## skavenger

hah. would me saying "yes" be helpful at all?


----------



## Pct

Maybe if you werent you.


----------



## CMan34677

University of Florida

Mathematics/finance/entrepreneurship during my undergrad

currently in my final year of med school...

CMan


----------



## FreshFr0mDet0x

Well, I'm a little apprehensive to say this after seeing most of the references to my school in this thread, but I'm almost finished with undergrad in psych at Berkeley.

Don't get me wrong there are plenty of arrogant pricks and close-minded fools here, but there are a handful of at least semi-decent people.  New to the board, just saying hello!


----------



## kirstyfuk

I am a first year at the University of California, San Diego and my major is undecided, simply because there are  too many things I enjoy doing!


----------



## Zonee

Im second year Info tech and commerce at Murdoch University in Perth, Australia !


----------



## huntmich

University of Michigan, Mechanical Engineering with a minor in math.


----------



## INFaMaS

St. John's Unviersity, in Queens, NY. I'm either studying mathematics, or physics, not quite sure yet.

Not to big of a party school, and there are like, security guards and shit to prevent peopel that dont go here from coming in. Damn Catholic jerkfaces.


----------



## ona_k

I attend Harvard University. I am studying psychology, which is a broad category that allows me to focus both on drug policy and psychopharmacology.


----------



## milkncereal2

shawnee state in podunkville (real name portsouth)
im study sports science w/ a conecentration in sports management, a minor in sociology just cause ive ended up w/ a lot of credits for the minor.

im just trying to make it to law school some how,


----------



## silk6953

clemson university
history and political science

I want to change the world.


----------



## yerrrrrp

failed outta URI last year, now im at shitty west connecticut state univ. studying business


----------



## goofey428

university of california, santa cruz..... and i have no fucking clue what im doing


----------



## dan420

western michigan university...  psychology,  simply because i'm interested in how people tick..


----------



## djordje

caffeine_voices said:
			
		

> Ivy Tech State College - Anderson/Muncie, IN


I just joined, just moved out to IN to my family (long story) and go to Ivy Tech State College in Muncie/Marion, odd, eh?

I miss WCC/WWU in B'ham...


----------



## psy

just enrolled in science at UWA..perth
why? i didnt get into the music course i wanted to...also have a general interest in science =p


----------



## Xr8ed

1st year Applied Chemistry at Plymouth Uni, UK. Mainly because chemistry, particularly organic, really interests me, although I am really starting to get into the physical and inorganic. Secondly because I want to move into a more toxicological field, but didn't really want to do anything to specialised to start with.


----------



## Coricidined

Florida State
Chemistry
Why not?


----------



## momentofclarity

Dillard University, NO, LA
sociology with a concentration in criminal justice
dont know why- going to law school for sports/entertainment law


----------



## bamaROLLr

Auburn University in alabama. Im majoring in public relations. Not really sure why i picked this major  but it does have a ring to it.:D


----------



## dr seuss

i just found out i'm going to Cambridge in October  to start a post-grad course (MPhil in medieval history)


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

^^

Fucking awesome!!

Major congratulations mate!!

Well done!

CB


----------



## dr seuss

aw fanks man  

now i just got to get funding... :S :D


----------



## maddkatt

I'm finishing off my last year at University of Toronto.  Doing a B.Com. specializing in finance and a minor in psychology too.


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

Wellll its not uni, but 2moro im starting my diploma in beauty therapy at Helene Abicair, a private beauty skool in melbourne. Cant wait! Ive always wanted to do something in either hair or beauty, but never thought i actually could? Then i had an epiphany one morning and just did it, on a whim! Best decision i ever made. I love doing that stuff, waxing, nails, facials, body wraps, its fun as. i love it all!


----------



## CastorTroy

What school: Georgia Institute of Technolgoy. Majoring in Computer science with minor in Technology Operations Management. I'm a second semester third-year student, and I still have above a 3.0.

Why: I want to eventually get a Ph.D. in CS and have a career researching in the field of Biologically-Inspired Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## *Venus*

^Major dork.  Just messin.

/claps for Seuss, very impressive, I hope you are proud of yourself


----------



## mclaughlinr1

*college*

i'm a junior at The Citadel, in charleston, sc. i major in english and want to be a judge. any bluelighter's ever in the are hit me up. AIM = mcrich61   -take care y'all.


----------



## CastorTroy

*Venus* said:
			
		

> ^Major dork.  Just messin.


Nah, I am pretty much. I'm here because I just happen to love pyschedelic drugs.


----------



## funks_hybrid

just trasfered into Portland State University. going for Information Systems, which is basically a combination of Business and Computer Science


----------



## patte4dm

I'm at Central Michigan University, I was a Ferris for awhile.

Im studying Entreprenuership/marketing,  I'll have 48 credits after this semester but if I find a decent full time job this summer I might take the fall off to make some money.  This school's not as cool as it used to be, I'ts really not much of a party school anymore.  I'v already payed 5,000 in court costs since I've been here.


----------



## dr seuss

*Venus* said:
			
		

> /claps for Seuss, very impressive, I hope you are proud of yourself



i'm very excited about it, yeah  one of the most appealing aspects of studying medieval history at cambridge is the sheer magnitude of Manuscript Pr0n that geeky historians can salivate over. rubber gloves & climate controlled libraries here i come!!!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

dr seuss said:
			
		

> i just found out i'm going to Cambridge in October  to start a post-grad course (MPhil in medieval history)



Very impressive, very deserved.


----------



## dr seuss

i'm going to stick it to the nobs!!!


----------



## LiveIllegal

Just got accepted to American University.  I will be studying Audio Production. 

Yay!


----------



## nwrider

Arizona State studying Buisness marketing with a minor in film but transferring to Western Washington University next year.


----------



## Daikos

Rochester Institute of Technology currently studying Network Security and Systems Administration.


----------



## LightTrailz

St lawrence College (kingston campus , ontario) , second of CPA , Computer programmer analyst. Got into it mostly because of the career potential , and everythings soon be fully automated by computers , so , might as well start now .


----------



## ana8me

Right now I go to Old Dominion University... hate it

transfering to either George Mason or University of Maryland

I'm a Junior and a philosophy major!


----------



## krippler

currently brevard community college for my associates degree. then have some pre reqs before taking the pcat exam. then hopefully i can get into nova southeastern college of pharmacy for 4 years. then graduate as a registered pharmacist. we'll see. wallgreens for instance i have heard will pay a good percent of your pharmacy degree if you agree to work for them for a certain amount of time


same with cvs. im sure theres other pharmacies will do the same. if that doesnt go through, i can always be a certified pharmacy tech or use what i learned in the coast guard. i was a navigator for my 4 year enlistment. i can get my 100 ton and drive yachts or deliver yachts. so i have a few things planned.


----------



## rincewindrocks

UNM in Albuquerque, studying music. Mostly just something to do until I get around to getting a recording job, since I already know how to do that shit.


----------



## rashandreflex

i want to revive this thread bc i'm curious about where any new people go to school and what they are studying.


----------



## QuestionEverything

Starting Columubs College of Art and Design in August.

Going to study Fine Art with a minor in Art Therapy

Why?  Because It's what I've always wanted to do and this is my one chance to actually do it.


----------



## Beenhead

Santa fe Community College in Gainesville, Fla 
Biochem major


----------



## requieminadream

I am a student at Brooks Institute of Photography, in Ventura County california! Studying filmmaking! Starting an internship at Fox this winter.


----------



## solistus

I go to the University of Rochester in NY.  I'm studying Philosophy and Political Science.  It's a great school with a great subculture.


----------



## stpbuddhakween

VCU
pre-pharm
its all bio and chem and pre-reqs until pharmacy school
which is a bitch to get in to 
hope fully i will

--AstridAsteroid--->
you go to GMU - im sorry for you
i got my ass out of fairfax county as soon as fuckin


----------



## skiforlife

University of Colorado at Boulder
Economics w/ Business Emphasis

Why?  I have the ability to be successful in probably any major in any subject that is offered at my school.  I chose Econ undergrad because it leaves me with several options for grad school.  Furthermore, I am a materialistic person and I need to earn large amounts of money, so I figured something dealing with money would be a good way to make money.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

University of Nevada, Las Vegas
Management of Information Systems.


----------



## glitterbizkit

Starting university.. again... at Goldsmiths College in London, my course is English and Comparative Literature.

I already studied at uni one year in Sweden, anthropology, but I wasn't happy with the course, about living in Sweden, or about my life in general, so I moved to England, I've worked for a year now and am dying to get back to studying.  Why English lit?  I'm actually surprised that I didn't consider studying literature before (but that was partly because I lived in Sweden and didn't want to study Swedish literature) because reading has always been my passion and I wat to write as well.  Maybe I'll get a post-grad degree in teaching, become an English teacher traveling the world while writing books. Who knows?   Either way, can't wait for uni to start.


----------



## dr seuss

Goldsmiths? heh i know some people there  nice, and a good course to be doing there as well!


----------



## unicorn83

oxford brookes


----------



## dangerouslylazy

Hey, im new to bluelight. I'll be starting at northeastern U, this fall, should be fun. any body from NU should PM me


----------



## ILLBEGOODTHISTIME

Berkeley College, NYC-  Candidate for a bachelors in business admin. & Mgm't.


----------



## Rusty Cage

University of Louisville

Yeah baby... Yeah... now if only UK had this cool of a campus I could really be happy.


----------



## Voodoochild870

Maccomb Community College in Michigan. I just had my first class today. Ended up being late cause the fuckin parkinglot was so packed. It reminded me of high school a little bit...walking into class late, with chinked out eyes and a stupid grin. I think I'm gonna enjoy college. 

I have no idea what I'm going to do with my life though. I'm just getting my basics out of the way and then after 2 years I'll probably transfer to a University and go from there.


----------



## weephar

I just graduated from the Rochester Institute of Technology in software engineering...because I like computers.


----------



## lastplanet

I'm in Northfield, Minnesota, studying religion. (If you're another bluelighter from Northfield send me a PM!)


----------



## Ody

Aiming for college.


----------



## poopie

from '99-'03: university of central florida in orlando studying philosophy. stopped when i couldn't do the hour drive commute all the time. also...financial difficulties.

from spring of '07: daytona beach community college and i will be starting the nursing program soon. had an epiphany one day and decided to say fuck philosophy. i would love to be in the o.r. 
it's way closer (EIGHT MINUTES!!!), cheaper, and i dig going to a fun little school with a bunch of 18 year olds. hee hee.


----------



## marquee

Cornell for computational biology and economics. It's a nice mix of snobby but tolerable rich kids and hardworking, middle-class kids.  Oh, and lots of Asians... people always wonder why they get the grades they do (in general), and the answer is simple - they are in the library all the damn time while you are out getting wasted.


----------



## rwilson500

I'll be going to San Jacinto Community College in September.


----------



## Beerios

University of Pittsburgh, studying molecular biology.  My current plan is to go on to grad school and get a PhD in pharmacology, so I can be a professional drug nerd.


----------



## Lady Chaos

Lewis Clark State College in North Idaho. Right now I'm an English major, but I think I'm gonna change to something else like Criminal Justice because I want to go to Law School someday. I also want to transfer to the University Of Idaho, which is not far away from here.


----------



## eon_blue

Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, California. Pursing a BA in Professional Photography. It's an accellerated school (BA in 3 years instead of 4...semesters are crammed into 2 month "sessions" with one week breaks inbetween).

I've been here about 9 months and in that amount of time I've endured more stress than I* ever* thought I could handle, lol. But I'm still breathing...


----------



## fenix_starr

[removed]


----------



## eon_blue

fenix_starr said:
			
		

> School of the Photographic Arts : Ottawa, 2-3 year program. School's too new to qualify for OSAP (student loans stuff), so it's a damn good thing I had an edu fund
> 
> Cameras cameras cameras



I hear ya man. Next session I'll be getting to play with a $15,000 digital backing for my 4x5 camera. 
Needless to say, I need to find some kind of insurance...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Cape Fear Community College, Wilmington North Carolina.

Computer I.T. - because ive loved computers for 10 years and thats where the money is at right now. And the job market is only increasing... especially in my area. Whoopy! And plus I dont need a 4 year degree to make 50k plus


----------



## oohcow

Northern Illinois University

lemme know if you go here too!


----------



## dyslecstasy

depaul university in chicago il studying spanish and culture studies!

anybody else go to depaul? or in the chicago area?


----------



## acEandToothpick

UC Irvine first year.  Definately not the environment Im used to. The only use of the city of irvine is for the university, the people living there, and to connect those people with the surrounding cities where there is shit to do.  One of my friends just started going to depaul this year, I went to highschool with him down here in southern california


----------



## sheepish486

Concordia University in Montréal
Major: Linguistics
Minor: Modern Chinese

Linguistics because its so ridiculously interesting, though I have no intention of working in the field later on.
Chinese because THAT is what I want to be using in some sort of career, but unfortunately very few schools offer Mandarin Chinese studies as a major, I'll probably skip off to Taipei or Beijing to continue in a grad program or get a language certificate in Chinese.
O! The wonderful world of options!


----------



## MattPsy

The University of Auckland in Auckland, New Zealand.
Bachelor of Science.
Major: Pharmacology.

Started in the field so I could design and make next-generation drugs for harm reduction purposes. 

PM if you're a BLer who also goes to UoA. Hell, PM me if you're a BLer who lives in Auckland! I don't know any other Bluelighters in real life, a severe deficit which needs remedying!


----------



## sony123

dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Holly Golightly

I attend university in Australia.
I completed a Batchelor of Arts last semester, my majors were Asian Studies and History. 
Currently half way through my honours year in Asian Studies.


----------



## wibble

I got to the University of Leeds and I study Asia Pacific Studies and International Relations joint honours. I'm in my 3rd year and frankly can't wait to finish, but I have learnt lots.


----------



## kappadaftie

i live in Leeds.  good uni.

there's a few of us on here from leeds


----------



## wingnutlives

Portland State University and co-enrolled with Portland Community College. Anyone else?

I'm studying community development, which is a kind of general major that includes sociology, economics, ecology, political science, and more. I'm taking a cluster class (sort of like a minor) in conflict resolution. I'm studying this because I want to do something in the area of urban planning.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

I'll be transferring to Texas A&M in Commerce, TX in January. Double major in physics and computer science. I have heard that Texas A&M is not a very good college, but it is the closest one to me. I may transfer again after I get my bachelor degrees and go somewhere else to finish. I'd like to move away from Texas, I don't like it here. I'd have to get the money for it first though.


----------



## DoubleTrouble

*What college/university are YOU attending? (or graduated from)*

_So here's how it goes...4 questions_

*Home state/country* -- Minnesota

*College* -- Freshman at Duke University in North Carolina

*Major* -- Undecided for now, but I'm leaning towards philosophy

*Post-graduation plans* -- Law school perhaps?

_Next!_


----------



## Pwnasaurus

Home state/country -- NC

College -- lol also at Duke

Major -- Bio

Post-graduation plans -- md/phd


----------



## starryXeyed

Home state/country--South Carolina

College--College of Charleston (SC)

Major--Psychology

Post-grad plans-- med school


----------



## tathra

home:  indiana
school:  iupui
major:  psychology (behavioral neuroscience); minor:  chemistry, maybe also japanese and military science
grad:  undecided between medical neurobiology phd/md, or psychobiology of addictions phd


----------



## Dr. Pretentious

Home: New York

School: Harvard University (cambridge/Boston Massachusetts)

Grad Plans: Med School (Pharmacology Psyc.)


----------



## ebola?

Home state/country -- Straight outta compton!...er...Portland, OR

College -- Undergrad: University of Oregon  Grad: University of California at Berkeley

Major -- Undergrad: Psychology, Sociology, Philosophy Grad: Sociology

Post-graduation plans -- If I'm not in grad school forever, the Professoriate!

ebola


----------



## Vandalaay

Home: FL

College: undergrad & grad:  University of South Florida 

Major: Accounting

Plans: finish MAcc., CPA designation


----------



## Jackal

*Home state/country* -- London, England

*College* -- University of East London

*Major *-- Psychology - extended degree, part time as I have to pay for it all myself while still covering rent and living costs.

*Post-graduation plans* -- Social work or research of some kind. Possibly both combined.


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

Home: Canberra, Australia

College: University of Sydney

Major: Undergrad: Chemical Engineering, PhD: Chemical Engineering

Post-graduation plans: get the fuck out of uni for a while. get some industrial experience, then maybe head back down the academic path for a while...

CB


----------



## axion

Home state/country -- Wellinton, New Zealand

College -- Victoria University of Wellington

Major -- Still deciding, looking like a double degree, BSc - Mathematics and a BCA (commerce degree) in some combination of finance / economics / accounting

Post-graduation plans -- no idea ;D


----------



## Anaximander

Home: California

College: Humboldt State University (still Cali, but opposite end)

Major: Horticulture with an emphasis on NO SHIT. Actually just Music.

Post-grad plans: Buy a farm in Southern Humboldt. Enjoy.


----------



## adrian89987

State: Georgia
College: Ga tech
major: Biochem, plan on going to grad school somewhere for pharmacology possibly
post-grad plans: travel some then get down to some research hopefully


----------



## xena

Home state/country -- NY

College -- hofstra (on long island)

Major -- elementary education and psychology (double major)

Post-graduation plans -- i just finished up grad school-  also at hofstra, my program was MA/ MST- math, science, and technology in education


----------



## giftedinattention

First post.
Home state-- Indiana I guess
College--A Indiana university 
Major-- finance for now, may move towards sociology or pschology
post grad plans-- Work for 2 years, Then back to gradschool that is if I go the business route, thats like 1000 years from now cause Im taking my sweet time.

ps. tathra, Im moving to iupui in a month(if i can find an apartment) we might have to get togehter and chill


----------



## giftedinattention

IUK , Moving to IUPUI soon...I think im a sophmore last i checked lol I take my time.  lookin at going into finance or accounting evential geting a MBA


----------



## Liquid Child

Home State: North Carolina
College:  UNC Charlotte
Major: Geography (Community and Regional Planning)
minor: American Studies
Post Grad Plans: Entry level planning job with the intention of going to Grad school in a few years (Will see!!)


----------



## patte4dm

Home state/country -- Michigan

College -- Central Michigan University

Major -- Business/marketing

Post-graduation plans -- Having one big ass party!


----------



## Dissonance

I never realized *HOW* diverse this site was. Wow.

City: Detroit
College: Univeristy of Detroit Mercy
Major: Pre-dental
Grad plans: Grad school


----------



## superdupernaut

Home state/country -- Bozeman, Montana (USA) 

College -- Montana State University - Bozeman

Major -- sophomore in Chemical Engineering, maybe a Computer Science minor

Post-graduation plans -- Probably earn some bucks first (a B.S. in ChemE has the highest average starting salary over all other bachelors degrees).  Then back to academia for graduate chem-E work/med school/something else


----------



## Bluntman

Home state/country- Los Angeles CA

College(s)- CSUF, CSULB, Claremont Mckenna

Majors- BA- Political Science (CSUF), ED credential (CSULB), MS-Political Science (in progress)

Post Grad Plans- write a book, PHD?


----------



## Pillthrill

State: Iowa
College: Central College
Major: psychology
Post grad. plans: counseling


----------



## DG

*Home state/country* -- Massachusetts

*College* -- Salem State

*Major*  -- Advertising/Interactive Multimedia Design

*Post-graduation plans * -- Work in an ad agency for awhile, switch to corporate after two yrs ideally.


----------



## Beagle

Home -- Los Angeles, California

College -- California State University of Northridge

Major -- Accountancy

Post-grad plans -- CPA license


----------



## AmorRoark

Home state/country --  Kansas City, MO
College -- Last year at DePaul Univeristy
Major -- History
Post-graduation plans -- Law school


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Home State* - Texas
*College* - Texas A&M Commerce
*Major* - Physics and Computer Science
*Post Graduation* - I plan on getting my master's or PhD, don't know exactly what I'll do after that.


----------



## tiger-bunny

home state: alaska
school: university of alaska fairbanks
major: petroleum engineering
post grad plans: work for a oil company for a few years, then get a MBA at the best school i can possibly get into.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

home state: wisconsin
school: Cape Fear Community College
major: Computer Information Technology
post grad plans: Get an i.t. position and start making some money!


----------



## jas230314

I went to UPitt and it was honestly the worst experience I have ever had away from home... and I have had plenty of experiences away from home. 

Anyways... I'm not going back there ever again !!


----------



## GratefulFloyd

Home state/country -- Minnesota

College -- Freshman at University of Minnesota Twin Cities

Major -- Poli Sci

Post-graduation plans -- Law School


----------



## ladyinthesky

Home state/country -- Florida

College -- Florida Gulf Coast Uni. but leaving to Florida Atlantic Uni.

Major -- Graphic Design

Post-graduation plans -- get my associates ASAP so i can leave FGCU


----------



## marcos98573

I got to school at Hampshire College in Amherst, MA.


----------



## SonOF

home state/country:  New York

college:  alumni, Muhlenberg College (Allentown, PA)

major(s):  philosophy and English

post graduate plans:  MS in Adolescence Education/ English concentration - Dowling College, Long Island, New York (1 class left); eventually MA/PhD in English or Philosophy (at a different grad school); teaching at high school and eventually college level


----------



## sunshinefix

Florida
University of South Florida
Major: Theatre Design
Post Grad Plans: MFA Costume Design


----------



## fallingup

Duke University
Major: Economics
Post Grad Plans: MBA


----------



## fallingup

Duke University
Studying Economics, want to go to b-school after graduating and live in NYC


----------



## shrub himself

*Representing the Volunteers!*

University of Tennessee. Political Science major, minor in Business Admin. Hope to go to Grad School to get my Masters of Planning/ Concentration in Real Estate Development. 

Go Vols!


----------



## tathra

IUPUI (Indiana University Purdue University - Indianapolis), because they've got several options for neuroscience graduate programs, and its in-state, so my undergrad tuition is basically free.

my primary goal is to study neuroscience and pharmacology because through the years, my interest in the subject has only increased, and i've never been bored with it.  so my undergrad studies of psychology (behavioral neuroscience) and chemistry are just to give me the knowledge and credentials to get into one of those graduate programs.


----------



## rashandreflex

it's quite amusing to me that people in science, math, and comp sci (mainly) have a tendency to look down on non-'hardcore' majors as soft when writing well and constructing a good argument is extremely difficult and much more useful in "the real world."

sure, it's easier to slide by with a 'B' on a mediocre paper but getting an 'A' can be damn hard unless you're an exceptional writer.


----------



## zigzag| dta

Lamar University, Beaumont, Texas. 
Currently Undeclared, however soon to be Business or Pre-Pharm.

Any BLers in the East Texas, Houston area PM me, as i also dont know any in real life.


----------



## Dead_Flowers

I'm studying Mathematics, with a concentration in the field of topology. I do believe Mr. Russell said it best: 

"Mathematics, rightly viewed, possesses not only truth, but supreme beauty — a beauty cold and austere, like that of sculpture, without appeal to any part of our weaker nature, without the gorgeous trappings of painting or music, yet sublimely pure, and capable of a stern perfection such as only the greatest art can show"- Bertrand Russell


----------



## Cloaking Toaster

North Idaho College


----------



## Nudistpriest

I find it interesting theres others on here from Indiana going to "ewwy pooy" (IUPUI), BSU's only an hour away from there.

Home State - Indiana
College - Ball State University (David Letterman anyone?)
Major - Wildlife Biology
Post Graduation - Perhaps a Ph'd, I really just wanna do research involving herpetology and/or ornithology.


----------



## littlemissthing21

Georgia
armstrong atlantic state university
middle grades education
master of arts in teaching


----------



## IAmJacksUserName

Home state/country -- Maryland, USA

College -- Earlham College (in Richmond, Indiana)

Major -- International studies, I'm thinking, and a minor in journalism.

Post-graduation plans -- No clue yet, but I seriously doubt I'll be headed to graduate school anytime soon.  I'll almost certainly leave the U.S. for somewhere more interesting.  Maybe somewhere in the Middle East.


----------



## tathra

Nudistpriest said:
			
		

> I find it interesting theres others on here from Indiana going to "ewwy pooy" (IUPUI), BSU's only an hour away from there.



BSU sucks.  I spent 3 semesters there.  The only thing it has on IUPUI is the long weekends (thursday through tuesday) filled with many, many parties.


----------



## Nudistpriest

What sucks about it?  It has a better greek life, more majors, etc. , I mean the list goes on; I'm not bragging about my school I'm just trying to see what you mean?  I'm sure personal preference has something to do with it, I know I would rather not go to college smack dab in the middle of downtown Indianapolis.


----------



## StarTripper

home state: North Carolina
school: UNCG (Graduated May 2007)
major: English
~~~
Returned to school because English degree is rather worthless in my area, apparently, at least if you don't want to teach. SO...

school: Guilford College (started this semester)
major: Computing and Information Technology (emphasis in programming, with a minor in mathematics)

Post-Grad plans: To either get a nice cushy programming job, or to truck on for a phD somewhere, maybe study physics or library science. Plan to get out of North Carolina.


----------



## artaxerxes

home state: California
school: UC Berkeley
major: english
post-graduation reality: Creative Director


----------



## Jim_Lahey

Home: Arkansas
School: University of Michigan Ann Arbor
major: Political Science
Post-grad: law school


----------



## Jim_Lahey

First off, sorry i didn't see the merged thread first. To reiterate, i'm originally from Arkansas and now attend University of Michigan in Ann Arbor. F-U-C-K O-H-I-O! Haha, i think i'm severely outnumbered from the looks of it. Anyone in the Detroit Metro area PM me if you would like to meet up, particularly people in Ann Arbor particularly UM students. it would be really cool to meet some BLers from my school


----------



## Nudistpriest

I failed to see the merged thread as well.. >.>

- I attend The University of Ball State (Indiana)

- Currently studying Biology..  (Probably going into Wildlife or Zoology).


----------



## DoubleTrouble

fallingup said:
			
		

> Duke University
> Major: Economics
> Post Grad Plans: MBA



3 people here reppin' the Harvard of the South!  RespeKt.


----------



## StarTripper

I am working on a second bachelors. I attend Guilford College and am studying Math/Computer Science. 

My first degree is in English, but I can't really find anything practical to do with it... no one wants to hire me and frankly, I dislike kids enough that I don't want to teach. I really want a career doing something with computers, programming or network security, etc. Eventually, I'd like to get a graduate degree in either MIS (master of info science) or LIS (essentially library science).


----------



## Path. thought.

pace university. NYC

economics major. 

I have no idea why.


----------



## GreenMachine

I go to Villa-Julie College in Owings Mills, which is right outside of Baltimore, MD. I used to be a biology major but honestly it was so boring that I had to switch. Now I'm a graphic desgin major and enjoying it. Any other BL'ers from the Baltimore/DC area?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Well I just got my second DWI (this time it was b.s., a weed DWI? when I WASNT stoned! Outrageous.....) so I spent a few days locked up and ended up having to drop all but 1 class. An online class, plus I lost my license obviously. Sucks.


----------



## rogue1

The University of Texas.


----------



## effingcustie

home: pennsylvania
school: sarah lawrence (in NY)
concentration: visual art/japanese
post grad: not really sure, will probably go back to school to get an MA in a few years


----------



## Showtime_III

georgia southern university
logistics, because it pays well


----------



## LoxQuasar

I go to the illinois institute of art in chicago...  i have been going here for about six months. i started off majoring in fashion marketing and management.. and then after my first fashion related class i was like FUUUUUUCK THAT. not for me. don't know what i was  thinking. i might switch my major to game art. im having a hard time deciding what to do.. especially since this school is so expensive. >_<


----------



## adrian89987

Georgia Tech for biochem


----------



## pilldout

I'm in University of Whitewater of Wisconsin in United States.

I'm studying Journalism with a Minor in Advertising.

I have been interested in commercials and the like for a long time; I find myself memorizing slogans and such.  I am a pretty quirky and creative person so one day I would love to be the one coming up with commercial ideas, or be an ads executive.


----------



## cl0uder

I'm at UAB (University of Alabama at Birmingham)

I'm finishing my Art Studio BFA (Graphic Design Emphasis)

I tried Computer Science and Business Marketing hated both. I have been playing with Photoshop since v.5 and progressively got better at using the program and started making stuff people bought and used for their websites. Anyways I have come along way and now I know I'm good enough to get a degree and do this work full-time.


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

University of Western Australia
Studying Neuroscience major, no idea about the minor yet. I used to do Engineering but got bored as it wasn't really a subject I was interested in. Hence the Neuroscience.


----------



## Geist89

University of California, Santa Barbara

I used to be a Computer Science major, but I'm a pre-Biology major now.

PERFECT campus for wandering around whilst tripping at night, check it out:

http://www.mat.ucsb.edu/~gibson/img/campus.jpg


----------



## hey_papi

I'm currently doing grad work in mathematics at Queen's University, Kingston. It sucks.


----------



## parrot

West Virginia University, sophomore Chem major. 

I picked it because i like chem, spent a semester as an Econ major and decided that I hated it. I'd love to work on the research side of the drug field someday, hopefully going on to grad school in psychopharmacology eventually. Someday.


----------



## dshock

marcos98573 said:
			
		

> I got to school at Hampshire College in Amherst, MA.



Hampshire, eh?
  I almost went there for Film a few years back.
 How is it there?  Heard theres alot of weed and alot of hippies driving around in their parents' Mercedes


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

rashandreflex said:
			
		

> it's quite amusing to me that people in science, math, and comp sci (mainly) have a tendency to look down on non-'hardcore' majors as soft when writing well and constructing a good argument is extremely difficult and much more useful in "the real world."
> 
> sure, it's easier to slide by with a 'B' on a mediocre paper but getting an 'A' can be damn hard unless you're an exceptional writer.




I certainly do not look down on art, writing, or any other non scientific majors. I have found writing to be very difficult, so thumbs up to you if you can get good grades without spending huge amounts of time! I am ok at writing (I'd like to be better,but it is not necessary for me), but I would love to have some artistic ability.

I don't know how you can say that those things are MORE important than science and math though. They are both very important. Just think where the world would be if all of the scientists, or all the writers had never existed. They are both very challenging as well. 

I'm not sure if you were referring to a particular person in this thread or just to people in general when you said that, but you are doing the same thing by saying that science, math, and computer science are less important. 

I doubt that a science or a writing degree would be of great use to anyone whose job does not require a higher education. An english or other writing degree would be of great use if you work in a field which requires good writing skills(I imagine there are lots), or you want to write books on your own. A science, math, comp-sci degree would be just as useful to those who wish to pursue a career in one of those areas.

I don't see how a science or writing degree would be of great use outside of certain fields or careers that require them. I am not sure what you meant by real world use. I can't see any major benefit of either degree in our day to day lives if it is not put to good use.


----------



## INFaMaS

Rutgers University, New Brunswick, NJ
B.S. in Mathematics with a minor in Computer Science
3rd Year

I transferred from St John's University in Queens as their math program is terrible. I love the math program at Rutgers! I actually do work now and get to take graduate level courses next year!


----------



## El Guapo

*Home State:* Michigan
*College:* Michigan State University
*Major:* Human Biology
*Post-Grad Plans:* Physical Therapy Doctoral Program


----------



## DarkCode

Arizona State University

Starting this fall, studying Applied Computing and a minor in Journalism.  Can't wait.


----------



## zigzag| dta

Lamar University
Beaumont, TX

General Studies(However I'm thinking about switching to a History major, with a minor in Business) 

Im digging it, Beaumont kinda blows, but its not too bad.


----------



## seaseesea

i go to the school of visual arts in nyc. kind of sucks. overpriced. if for some reason you were thinking of coming here, seriously, huge waste of your time. i don't know why i'm staying... actually, i do, it's because i missed the boat to apply to other schools and if i drop out now i have to start paying my loans right away. damn. sucks. well at least the city is cool.


----------



## Rogue Robot

seaseesea said:
			
		

> i go to the school of visual arts in nyc. kind of sucks. overpriced. if for some reason you were thinking of coming here, seriously, huge waste of your time. i don't know why i'm staying... actually, i do, it's because i missed the boat to apply to other schools and if i drop out now i have to start paying my loans right away. damn. sucks. well at least the city is cool.



Could you transfer somewhere?

And what don't you like about it, aside from price?


----------



## AmorRoark

AmorRoark said:
			
		

> Will be going to DePaul (in Chicago) next fall.



Quoting this because I feel nostalgic. This spring will be my last quarter at DePaul. I'll be graduating with a BA. History being my major and Women & Gender Studies as my minor. I'll miss it, but I'm ready. That is, ready for more school, this time law.


----------



## Rogue Robot

AmorRoark said:
			
		

> Quoting this because I feel nostalgic. This spring will be my last quarter at DePaul. I'll be graduating with a BA. History being my major and Women & Gender Studies as my minor. I'll miss it, but I'm ready. That is, ready for more school, this time law.



w00t!  another Women's Studies minor!  :D


----------



## 802Fire

Southern Vermont College. word


----------



## ZenMasterDrew

I'm going to the University of Alabama because I was too lazy to apply anywhere else. I like it here well enough though so i guess it worked out lol


----------



## MultiplyTheBear

In the fall I will be attending Emmanuel College in Boston, majoring in Math.
Like the area, and you've gotta love scholarships... I hope it'll be a good experience.


----------



## IAmJacksUserName

Tryptamine*Dreamer said:
			
		

> I don't know how you can say that those things are MORE important than science and math though. They are both very important. Just think where the world would be if all of the scientists, or all the writers had never existed. They are both very challenging as well.



Well put.  (I'm an obsessive writer, BTW.)


----------



## strangerwkandi

virginia tech, studying marketing
blacksburg party kids rock.


----------



## olivertwist

University of Oklahoma
Major: Botany
Minor: Anthropology
probably will stick around for grad school here too...


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Cal Poly Pomona (California)
Major: Chemistry
Minor: Chemical Sciences option


----------



## Strange.Days

*Eiu*

Eastern Illinois University. Major in Philosophy and a minor in English.


----------



## KompelZ

Studying physiotherapy. I'm not divulging where. Too much information to be giving on a web-site about drugs and other questionable activities.


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

Motherfucking Baylor University..


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

zigzag| dta said:
			
		

> Lamar University
> Beaumont, TX
> 
> General Studies(However I'm thinking about switching to a History major, with a minor in Business)
> 
> Im digging it, Beaumont kinda blows, but its not too bad.




I would be careful going into Port Arthur at night. For a while after the hurricane the police were virtually nonexistent and the hoods went insane. Anyway, that was a while back, so JK... I love beaumont and lamar


----------



## phactor

Rockford College, Rockford IL. About to graduate with a Sociology and Anthropology major.


----------



## psycosynthesis

I'm doing a Bachelor of Arts at the University of Melbourne in Victoria, Australia. Majoring in Anthropology. Although that might change, depending on my grades this year. I'm also doing Creative Writing and Literature.


----------



## BrickHouse

B.S. from UCLA
Law School  - University of Utah  (dropped out after 2.5 years!)
f-you student loans.

-brickhouse, J.D. heh.


----------



## W. S. Gosset

I'm attending a large school in Seattle and dual majoring in mathematics and computer science as well as getting my CCNA.

I have no life...bah.


----------



## puck35

Montreal, Canada

Concordia University

Honours English Literature — just finished!

Post-grad plans: Doing another undergraduate degree in sociology, which I hope to pursue at the graduate level.


----------



## iluvbuckethead

University of California, San Diego.
Studying Electrical Engineering with an interest in optics and telecom. Might do research on optical computing. However, my real dream is to design and build amplifiers, guitar pedals, and synthesizers. If anyone know someone in that field, plz pm me!!! Ive already built a headphone amplifier last year. Now I plan on building a Roland TB-303 replica called the XoXboX.


----------



## Quittskii

Home State: California
College: University of Colorado Boulder
Major: BFA Film Production 
Post-Grad Plans: Moving back to LA and getting a job


----------



## StayinAwake

I did my undergrad at Auburn University. I have a BA in Psychology.

Psych was my minor at first, but minors are usually pointless. USUALLY now. My major was pharmacy but I didn't make it past Organic Chem. Ugh. So, I was doing elective classes in psych and took up with it.


----------



## Iodjini_dk

I live in Denmark, so I figure none of you know the university. However I've just sent in an application for studying medical chemistry at the university of Aarhus, Denmark.

The 30th of july I know wether I'm accepted or not, but I don't see why they shouldn't take me in


----------



## caff

I'm at Canterbury University, Christchurch, New Zealand, current doing a BSc in geography but will be changing to political science at the end of the semester. Also doing geology, considering a double degree BSc in geo and BA in pols, we'll see. I would do them both in a single degree but its a fucking odd mix so it doesnt work so well, lol. My real interest is politics but volcanos and earthquakes are too cool!


----------



## Rogue Robot

caff said:
			
		

> My real interest is politics but volcanos and earthquakes are too cool!



I'm inclined to agree with you.


----------



## wideI

UBC - University of British Columbia, Canada - Bachelor of Business in Real Estate.  It probably would have been faster to become an experienced neurosurgeon.  No shit.


----------



## Beenhead

Im attending University of West Florida Majoring in Biochemistry. Taking Pchem this fall


----------



## Junction

I'm also in New Brunswick


----------



## Cloudy

Appalachian State University 
Going for Chemistry with a concentration in preprofesional paramedical.  Not to be a doctor though.


----------



## kzorro

CSU Chico


----------



## I am shpongled

Lehigh University, neuroscience, because I want to cut up brains some day


----------



## KYROLLS

I go to Western Kentucky University, im a senior majoring in Marketing.


----------



## eDDe9

On my gap year at the moment..
Will be studying Ancient History at Exeter 
http://extras.timesonline.co.uk/tol_gug/gooduniversityguide.php?subject=CLASSICS - has the 3rd best course in the UK behind Oxford and Cambridge :D


----------



## open_yourmind

Will be attending University of California Santa Cruz this fall.
Thinking Neuroscience and Behavior.


----------



## dankstersauce

SUNY Fredonia.  I'm a TV and Digital Film major.  Fredonia is one of the best SUNY schools for my major and it's a pretty chill school.

The town is small, pretty boring and an hour away from any major city, but I've met a few awesome people.  There are a lot of artsy people here and it's a big music school so theres all the usual stuff that accompanies that crowd.

If the town wasn't so boring (and 2 hours from where i grew up) I'd be super stoked on it.  Overall I'd say it's a pretty damn good school.


----------



## mitragyna

I'm studying Pharmacology at University Of Illinois- Chicago. Pharmacology has always fascinated me, I'm glad I chose it as my major.


----------



## The_Chef

Carleton College in Northfield, MN majoring in English


----------



## DJGiZmO

home: Ohio
school: International Academy of Design & Technology or IADT for short (in Tampa)
concentration: recording arts (Audio Production)
post grad: Probably post production / Boom micing on film / video sets.


----------



## imakickassninja

UC Santa Cruz.
I'm undeclared but considering astronomy/astrophysics, or something in the sciences.
Going in to sophomore year


----------



## ladyinthesky

I just transfered to Florida Atlantic University, from Florida Gulf Coast University
i am ready to start over and get shit back on track


----------



## specialrelativity

Trying to continue a degree in Astronomy/Astrophysics or try to catch on with SETI....  Right now, doing the Berkeley Tree Sit at UC-Berkeley.


----------



## BrahamCracker

I attend UW-Oshkosh, a sophmore and studying tv/film/radio and so far minoring in communications. 

I wish I knew what I wanted to be haha


----------



## eDDe9

No one from the UK in here


----------



## Rogue Robot

There are UK folks here. As to whether or not they've ppsted in this thread is unknown to me.

Browse around. :D


----------



## neverjiggy

RMIT City Melbourne, Property


----------



## TheChosendude

Currently at San Diego State studying Electrical Engineering. 

Interested in Heavy Ion cancer treatment.


----------



## oohcow

Northern Illinois,
busines..... I wanna be a baller. and save the world out of sheer wealth. or at least do my part in it.


----------



## Indo

Santa Clara University.
I’m majoring in Accounting with a minor in International Business. It’s a good business school, has a nice campus, and not too far away from home.


----------



## gem1n167

University of Wisconsin Milwaukee, getting a Marketing degree.  I've dropped out of art school, culinary school.  At this point I decided that marketing is the most creative business area, has the most options.  
Hopefully graduating in a year.  Kinda scared, cuz don't know exactly what I'm gonna do for a living.  Get a job I guess.


----------



## srfhrd1

San Fran. State University is the school i am currently attending.  Working on my BA in Poli Sci.  I'm thinking about specializing in Russia and their interactions with the the world nowadays as they grow more powerful.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

olivertwist said:
			
		

> University of Oklahoma
> Major: Botany
> Minor: Anthropology
> probably will stick around for grad school here too...



Another Sooner! Wow, I thought I was the only one on bluelight.  I just graduated last May, I hope you have as good of a time as I did :D .

Now I'm in a new school that I like even more than OU (but I'm gonna miss football season!).  I just received my acceptance a few weeks ago for medical school at Ruprecht-Karls-Universität Heidelberg .  Also waiting on a few PhD program applications for the DKFZ (German cancer research center).  Not sure what I would prefer at this point.  Both opportunities are pretty awesome, so either way it is a win-win situation.


----------



## meltbanana95

Bakersfield college (JC)
getting my general  Ed. out of the way


----------



## cerebralinnovation

Don't worry about what school I'm at.... It's a really good one. All that matters is I'm majoring in aeronautical science so I can go zooooooooom and get paid a lot of money for it.


----------



## sunset117

Currently at UCLA, studying philosophy


----------



## pearly.bubble

the university of western ontario, which is located in london ontario
im in an honours double major progam for sociology and childhood and family relations, i will be writing my LSATS this summer eeeeek!

any other Canadians out there??


----------



## aoe2junkie

i go to CSUF or California State University, Fullerton for long

im a business major (who isnt a business major at csuf? lol) but im still working on my GE requirements


----------



## calcabrina

I am at Portland State in PDX.

It am currently an undeclared senior. Is this bad (y/n)?

I started out studying architecture to make my family proud but it ended up ruining my life. 2 long hard years working nearly 100 hours per week, trapped in that cold, horrible building, sleeping only 4 nights per week. all for something I hate and don't believe in. fuck that. 

One day I just broke. Couldn't do it anymore, so I packed up my shit and left the country. When I get back I'll have 150 credits and no major (I'm studying abroad). God, I wish I had taken a couple years off after highschool to figure it out. 

Do everything the hard way. Because the easy way doesn't exist.


----------



## dyslecstasy

depaul university in chicago
i'm majoring in international studies and spanish cuz it's what i doooo


----------



## AmorRoark

Law School


----------



## nuro

University of Toronto
artificial intelligence, astrophysics


----------



## eDDe9

Musicians don't study it at uni.. you practice and practice and form a group then hope you get somewhere


----------



## Immunity

University of California, Santa Cruz
I really have no idea what I'm going to study. Oh well, I suppose I'll figure it out.


----------



## tolain

University of California, Berkeley
Mathematics


----------



## pallidamors

has anyone said USC (University of South Central) yet?


----------



## mycaballero

University of Louisville

Thinking about changing majors; live on 4th st. looking for friends


----------



## topofthetrees

University of Texas at Arlington (UTA)


I'm here because I graduated high school way early and UTA let me slip in during the winter semester.
Also, it's cheap and in the middle of some decent places(Dallas, Austin, etc.) and near home.

I'm a art/design major with a minor in women's studies.



BUT! I'm very tempted to withdraw and go to culinary school..


----------



## treetop

simply_rhythmatik said:
			
		

> University of California, Irvine, though I've been on exchange here at the Chinese University of Hong Kong for the past year and I will then spend the summer at East China Normal University in Shanghai before heading back in September.
> 
> My major is Comparative Literature (focus on lit theory) and a minor in Cultural Studies (East Asia).  I will probably go into PR and eventually into the Foreign Service somewhere down the line. . .hopefully after picking up a masters in International Relations in a few years.




I just graduated with a comp lit degree and am working in PR!


----------



## neMMMM

Hofstra university - long island ny
business major


----------



## sandlersw

St. Edwards University in Austin, Texas. Great school, I am studying English Rhetoric (writing).  I love Austin, amazing live music scene and lots of cute girls  I would highly recommend this school to anyone looking to transfer or start new. No greek life which makes it easy to meet people. Very liberal, lots of artists, writers, theater majors, etc.  Small class sizes.


----------



## heavy_doze

csu san bernardino
business major with a concentration in finance.


----------



## treetop

University of Washington -- Seattle


----------



## MattAttack

Northumbria University in Newcastle. 
I study Computer Science.


----------



## teaker

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Another Sooner! Wow, I thought I was the only one on bluelight.  I just graduated last May, I hope you have as good of a time as I did :D .
> 
> Now I'm in a new school that I like even more than OU (but I'm gonna miss football season!).  I just received my acceptance a few weeks ago for medical school at Ruprecht-Karls-Universität Heidelberg .  Also waiting on a few PhD program applications for the DKFZ (German cancer research center).  Not sure what I would prefer at this point.  Both opportunities are pretty awesome, so either way it is a win-win situation.



Another Oklahoma Student here.. BOOOOMER SOOOONER!  However, this is my last semester at this place...  Then off to Breckenridge.


----------



## Water

Law school at the University of Windsor, right across the water from the murder capital (where they murder for capital). Ambassador bridge is literally right on top of the school


----------



## MrLeading

Saint Cloud State University in Minnesota. I am going into the Social Work field. I work with three mentally retarded adults and I am very good and what I do so I decided I would like to make a living off of it.


----------



## IncorrigibleHulk

I just dropped out of Illinois State (not drug related), but I'll probably be back eventually.


----------



## ThorMasterSlim

Just transfered to the U of MN in the Twin Cities.
I'll be majoring in some type of engineering, most likely environmental engineering.


----------



## XTCpassion719

University of Colorado @ Colorado Springs (UCCS) for sociology and physics


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I have recently enrolled to complete a Diploma of Commercial Arts (Interior Decoration and Design) Specialising in Electronic Presentation at Commercial Arts Training College here in Brisbane.

It's my first time back at study since dropping out of university 7 years ago due to some personal issues.  I'm a bit nervous but very excited.


----------



## paint2100

sacred heart university  exercise science


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

san francisco state... very part time... i think i'll end up being a business major but right now i don't have the first year of GEs done (despite being there 2 years).
i really don't care about college at all since i already have the job i want (gymnastics instructor). it just keeps my parents happy and i figure it can't really hurt in the long run.


----------



## Muriatix

Psychology In France


----------



## eDDe9

Muriatix said:


> Psychology In France



Oo a European student, which uni?


----------



## magnoliafan

Cinema Studies at the University of Southern California, but I'm spending a semester at NYU right now.


----------



## onetwothreefour

Oh shit, any lectures with Spike Lee? Motherfucker!

My friend just got an interview at NYU Stern... I am envious.


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

Penn State wilkes barre campus, whooooo, go lions!  currently a toxicology major. sophmore year.


----------



## Dying2live

Going to Washington State Univ.  This is my first year here.  Transferred here as a transfer student from Olympic college in Bremerton, WA.  I'm studying construction management because it is a job where you get a lot of hands on work and I've always been interested in construction.  Washington State university has a lot of cool partys, its nice in the summer, but it's freezing balls in the winter.


----------



## den3ial

smart school in DC, government major.


----------



## Kore

I go to college where David Foster Wallace used to teach

I'm a philosophy major, and I don't know why. I guess I just slipped into it, like it's my fate.


----------



## Falcon0r

I'm going to Arizona State University for aviation.  I did a search and saw a lot of people on here go there.


----------



## Crystal Antlers

University of Illinois Urbana-champaign. 

Majoring in "Nuclear radiological and Plasma engineering" with a concentration in Plasma and Fusion science.....it just sounded cool.


----------



## goodcleanfun1

At a small liberal arts college in Iowa. Majoring in computer information systems.


----------



## Esotericism

University of Western Sydney, just started my B. of Natural Science.
Post graduate will most likely do a masters but in what i have no idea.


----------



## tathagata

In the Fall of 09 I am going to the University of California at San Francisco (UCSF) to start my PhD in Medical Sociology to study race in medical science.


----------



## unsui

CSU CHICO and Butte Comm. College
major: BA psychology, addiction studies

going to transfer to San Fran State Uni to get my MA for rehab counseling.


----------



## beezaa

Computer Science(I feel i will lean towards becoming a .NET programmer) , I wont disclose my university here.


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

I'm 2.5 months away from finishing my Advanced Diploma of Business in Legal Studies at Tafe. 

Six months off, and I plan to go to Uni next year to study Legal and Dispute Studies, then Law.


----------



## InTherapy82

Fall 2009 - Speech Therapy MS Program at Northern Illinois Uni


----------



## Knot Here

'11 Poli Sci at UNC - whoo national champions!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

University of California Davis with bio/agricultural engineering. At least that's what it is for now.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

University of arkansas mechanical engineering. Allready went to  UTI in houston. Now i wanna design engines for volkswagen.


----------



## scottd420

I started my studies at Acadia University in the Chemical Engineering discipline. Now currently going to CompuCollege taking a CPhT diploma program(Pharmacy Technician) . After this I plan on applying to either UBC or Dalhousie University college of pharmacy to complete my degree and become a pharmacist.


----------



## sssssssssss

chem engineering at texas tech.
its awesome ha.


----------



## caff

Left uni last year after trying 3 different degrees. Now I'm doing professional photography and love it.


----------



## steaks!

Queen's University, Cognitive Science
Why? I think there's nothing more fascinating than the mind, and COGS is a thrilling field to be in at this point in time!


----------



## bang that shit

stony brook university. on LI. study archeology.  Want to persue a career later in life in paleontology. but i also like sculpture alot so i might do something there. idunno


----------



## D's

Auburn University. Huge campus, lots and lots of ladies. I'm also a Auburn Tiger fan so this is home for me! I'm pre-engineering right now. I hope I that I can stick with it.


----------



## Alonely

Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University in Florida for Engineering Physics/Rocket Science/Space Science (too many names). I love space. I absolutely adore space. And I wish to plot orbits or help build satellites or probes and be the math behind an Aerospace Engineer's work. The idea enthralls me. I begin university tomorrow to work toward this goal: I am 18 and have quite a lot of uni in front of me, but I'm looking forward to it. :D


----------



## RedLeader

^ That's really cool.  It's a fascinating industry, and also one that by the time you graduate, the private sector will pay you ungodly amounts of money to do what you love.


----------



## eDDe9

Stay in education until PhD and you'll come out on £80+ p/h in any aeronautical profession.


----------



## poopie

still the same 

daytona beach community college (literally across the street from 'alonely')

nursing, b/c i'm used to waiting on people and i enjoy patient care, medicine, and blood/guts

i graduate in december.

i can finally see the the first hint of light at the end of the tunnel! 4 months and i can hopefully kiss this freakin' bartending job good bye!

come to me salary, french benefits (heh heh!), and bennies!


----------



## wibble

I'm going back to uni in september to take my masters in japanese studies, because you know I thought it'd be great to get into more debt.

Anyway going to the School of Oriental and African Studies this time so given its reputation I'm hoping for a better learning experience than i got on my undergraduate degree.


----------



## woamotive

I attended a UW college. It was pretty sweet. I'm going to get my masters in comparative literature next fall. It's going to be amazing.


----------



## aanallein

I have a BA in Economics and a Teaching Credential for Mathematics. I cannot decide on what I want to do next. My options are:

MBA
Master in Econ
Master in Math
Master in Education Administration


----------



## Binge Artist

^another bodybuilding math guy.


----------



## silence-lost

Im Attending Full Sail University!!!! Im in the Recording Arts bachelors Program. Im wanting to become a master engineer in the future but it will take a while, itll be worth it tho!!!


----------



## BrokedownPalace

I'm attending Raritan Valley Community College, here in NJ.  I took two years off after high school so i'm just now getting back into the swing of things.  Pursuing sociology/psychology as of now, because human behavior and relationships are incredibly interesting to me.


----------



## kandytime

well let's see. after blowing 8k on UT and getting kicked out, lmfao. I'm currently attending the local community college and plan on transferring to UTD next year for fall semester


----------



## dollabill3131

*pgh*

Ccac-accounting


----------



## DooMMooD

Northeastern University, Boston MA

Right now trying to become a computer engineer, but I could see myself doing anything from teaching history to working in a pharmacy. My minds not yet made up.

First year at college, reason I kinda didn't start posting that much yet. Had to get moved in and mentally prepared.


----------



## dollabill3131

Ccac


----------



## Eewanko

hi i'm at Kingston University ( london) and i'm currently studying for a BSC in Forensic Science and Investigative Analysis, which is soooooo cool btw, i'm in my last year and though its hard its soo much fun too.

why am i here? erm.... well i've been forced to be shackled to my home lol. nah, its coz it conveniently close and has quite a good rep and the people here are great. any way i'll look forward to hearing from any of u xxxx


----------



## Docus

University of Ghent, studying 'Eastern European Languages and Cultures' (AKA Slavology). Why? Because you get to learn *Russian*, that's why. And in january I get to go to Saint Petersburg. Motherfuckin' Leningrad, baby.


----------



## thewhiteowl

I'm currently at Elon University in NC, major in computer science, minor in computer information systems, most of my electives are chem classes though as "chemistry" is somewhat of a hobby. The drug scene here is close to non-existent(with the exception of extremely behind closed doors cocaine use mostly in the frats and sororities)


----------



## ShaolinBomber

finishing basics, still deciding where to transfer to study neuroscience.


----------



## tela

university of arizona '12 Microbiology. pharm school hopefully.


----------



## gloeek

Cosmetology at Paul Mitchell School


----------



## Changed

starting in Fall (after taking 1.5 years off from undergrad): University of Buffalo - M.A. in Modern American Literature (possibly with a concentration in Psychoanalysis and Culture)


----------



## romantic

Odu...accounting


----------



## oohcow

^ whoot another accountant!!! its about that paper and those numbaz


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I am going to Monroe Community College not knowing what I want to do with myself. 
I was planning on transferring to SUNY ESF in the fall for Biotechnology, but now that I am totally sober I feel like I need to answer the whole "What do you want to do with your life?" question all over again. So I will most likely stay here at MCC for a little longer just chilling and working. If you ain't chilling you ain't living baby! That's some advice giving to me by a freelance soccer player who travels all around the world getting paid to play on random teams. Cool ass guy. No need to fret about trying to get into an awesome school just yet. Though I believe I am capable of handling any course load anywhere. I currently have a 3.0 feeling like a total fuck-up. I can't wait to actually TRY.

It's a good school with awesome professors for the most part, though there are few really bad apples that make a subject utterly a pain in the ass, but I can't see how that's different from any other school. Except other schools do real research on some really out-there subjects. That is something I have always been interested in.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I just realized I am going to be a business major. So I got that going for me. Word UP


----------



## EddieO

Same here, business major is the way to go I reckon.  I'm actually thinking about getting my degree online - no good schools in the area (Tennessee) and need to live at stupid home for $$ reasons  Just found a good business program online though, so super siked!


----------



## jam uh weezy

I just started going to college last fall semester after having graduated from high school four years ago...Right now I'm going to a community college in huntington beach, ca and plan to transfer up north to humboldt in the future. going for a bachelors in business with a minor in environmental science, and eventually down the road a masters in environmental management.

right now i'm taking five classes after taking two my first semester back...it's a lot of work.


----------



## eon_blue

eon_blue said:


> Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, California. Pursing a BA in Professional Photography. It's an accellerated school (BA in 3 years instead of 4...semesters are crammed into 2 month "sessions" with one week breaks inbetween).
> 
> I've been here about 9 months and in that amount of time I've endured more stress than I* ever* thought I could handle, lol. But I'm still breathing...



LOL man oh man, how things change. 

Back then (two and a half years ago) I was just getting into dope and 9 months later I dropped out of school to go to rehab. 

Started up school again after a 5 month hiatus (to get clean) and transferred to Art Center College of Design in Pasadena, CA. 

Gonna graduate in 6 months with a B.F.A in Photography and Digital Imaging. I've had a couple slip ups along the way but I'm more determined than ever and looking forward to the new life I'm about to start  

Not looking forward to paying off all those student loans though....ughhhh


----------



## InvisibleEye

I'm completing a MA in medieval history at a Montreal university (don't want to be too specific, sorry). It's been a great experience so far and I have also made great friends there. I'm a little unmotivated these days but I still enjoy it. If I manage to get a scholarship or a reliable source of income for the years to come, I would really like to continue in that field and get my PHD as well. 
Hang in there, summer is almost here now


----------



## kilo777

College-
About to attend a Community College, and get my A.S in radiology, then I will work as a Radiology Tech, and make decent money, then I'll continue my education and get CAT, or MRI certified and make even more money. Plus, Radiographers tend to get paid to travel a lot and I love traveling.

Why?- 
Because I am 21 years old and I either go to school now, or enter the 'real' world and make crap for money in a job I totally hate.  Ever sense high school graudation 4 years ago I've just been lazy and not wanting to work and didn't know what to go to college for, and if it's even worth it...But after sobering up after all those years, It's time to grow up ha.


----------



## IamMe90

I'm a sophomore at University of Wisconsin - Madison majoring in philosophy. I just enjoy the field quite a bit. I'm still deciding between doing law school or PHD in philosophy after undergrad... tough decision


----------



## NoddingMandy

I graduated a year ago with a BA in Business Admin and another one in Economics.  I live in Iowa so they have proved pretty much useless...   I get to pay $500 a mo in student loans for no reason...  This economy (and Iowa) suck.


----------



## rangrz

Canadian Forces School of Communications and Electronics
electronic warfare and signals int.

:D fuck yeah.


----------



## rangrz

Canadian Forces School of Communications and Electronics
electronic warfare and signals int.
why? intrest.

:D fuck yeah.


----------



## AmorRoark

AmorRoark said:


> Quoting this because I feel nostalgic. This spring will be my last quarter at DePaul. I'll be graduating with a BA. History being my major and Women & Gender Studies as my minor. I'll miss it, but I'm ready. That is, ready for more school, this time law.



Aw, I'm feeling nostalgic again. I'll be finishing my law degree this spring. Now I'm moving onto an LLM program in taxation. This is the _last_ degree I get. I swear.


----------



## rebirth

eon_blue my very good friend goes to Art Center for photo and is graduating at the same time as you. In fact she's on here way here for a shoot right now. She uses my son and I for a lot of her projects.

Anyway, I got to Santa Ana college and am in the nursing program. It is a ate ing stone to midwifery which is my passion. I want to do my part to provide safe, empowering birth options for women and curb the tide of rising maternal/infant mortality in our state, nationally and through out the world. So yeah small dreams over here. LOL.


----------



## adrian89987

adrian89987 said:


> Georgia Tech for biochem



Heh, following AmorRoark's reminiscence..

Gonna graduate with my chem degree in a month, Now onto that PhD thing... will be at UW come fall.


----------



## rangrz

My course includes a 48U rack filled with Sun servers and 4x gigbit ethernet.

If only video games ran on sparc...I'd be able to win any E-penis size contest with a pimply teen.


----------



## Dmytry

studying at stony brook, biological chemistry b.s. in a year. then hopefully grad school for making and testing psychoactive analogues


----------



## dubdubbawobwob

UIUC, studying chemical engineering because I have loved chemistry and engineering for a while


----------



## xorcistxx

Eastern Michigan University, Sports Medicine(Pre Med)- because its close and ive hurt myself plenty of times playing sports, so i think i was born for this job


----------



## whataboutheforests

University of Colorado in Boulder.  I'm studying film, because I like filming things.  Unfortunately I recently sold my camera for drugs.  Stupid drugs


----------



## Axed

Dmytry said:


> studying at stony brook, biological chemistry b.s. in a year. then hopefully grad school for making and testing psychoactive analogues



That's pretty close to me!


Lafayette College, majoring in Psych, minoring in English. 
Yep.


----------



## D's

Bevill State Comunity College. Taking Mining Technology

MNT 111, Mining Law 3
MNT 115, Introduction to Mine Technology 3
MNT 135, First Responder 3
MNT 142, Electricity for Mining I (DC) 3
MNT 144, Electricity for Mining II (AC) 3
MNT 155, Ventilation/Roof Support Systems 3
MNT 190, Surface Equipment Simulator 1
WDT 108, SMAW Fillet/OFC 3
WDT 122, SMAW Fillet/OFC Lab 3
Total Credits 25

:D


----------



## Giog

Esotericism said:


> University of Western Sydney, just started my B. of Natural Science.
> Post graduate will most likely do a masters but in what i have no idea.



B.S. in Natural Science as well.... it's hard telling people cause they don't know what it means, so I am also getting a minor in biochem so that they can see where I am headed...


----------



## Psych82

South University Online for my B.A. in Behavioral Psychology. I intend to continue on to get my JD and Master's as well.


----------



## strangefamiliarity

Stephen F. Austin State University 
I am studying Spanish and secondary education because I want to be able to teach Spanish and ESL online.


----------



## aaronmalone99

I plan on study in manchester, then heading to america to do a post grad, but no idea where to go yet!


----------



## wizekrak

Medicine at a Canadian University (don't want to be too specific). I love medicine, aside from rockstar or bikini inspector its the only job I can see myself doing long term and enjoying.


----------



## cj

Troy University history. Because I love history and it doesnt require much math.


----------



## Tylerdurden

Master of Information Systems Management, at university of Wollongong, Australia.

Because I work in IT and could get in based on work experience, as I've got no bachelors. with 6 additional subjects I can get an MBA as well, but working full-time and studying can get pretty stressful.


----------



## trancespottingpl

Xavier University in Cincinnati, Ohio (Known for their business school and A-10 basketball team)

I'm double majoring in International Business and Marketing... started off as pre-dentistry b.c my dad owns a property that he leases out to some dentists so the plan was that once I'd finish dental school he'd let me run it... I couldn't see myself working as a dentist the rest of my life though... ugh I'd be literally attatched to the NO2 tanks and just let the techs/hygenists do everything...

Anyway this is my last semester doing undergrand, I only have 1 class to finish both majors, I'm excited to enter the career world but a little scared too in a way...


----------



## SoCalGirl

I already graduated but I like to pretend I am still there!  I went to the University of California, Santa Barbara and I double majored in psychology and communication studies.  I wanted to go into research psychology but tried that and didn't like it... then I went into website building companies, photography companies, and other stuff.  I still don't know what I want to do when I grow up.


----------



## trancespottingpl

Yeah I'm always debating what to do and where I want to do it... I guess time will tell... I'm glad I chose International Biz though, at least I can work abroad. I was born in Eastern Europe in the Soviet Bloc so I grew up speaking Polish and Russian so hopefully that'll help. I'm still debating whether to stay in Cincinnati or move to Chicago or elsewhere... on one hand Xavier is probably the best school in the Cinci area, but my languages don't mean much. Also, life is much cheaper here than a big city (drugs are more expensive but that's not really reason enough for me to stay or move somewhere)... My rents live in Chicago where I grew up where on the other hand I'd be competitng with people who have gone to much better colleges than me, however my languages would help immensely as there is a large Polish and Russian population (over 900k Polish people, at least 500k Russians)
How's the job market in LA? You're so lucky you get to live in a beautiful place like California... I want to visit, I've never been west of Colorado


----------



## D's

I'd like to go to school up North, I guess the out of state tuition would cost alot!!

I'm at Lawson State Community College.. Straight up in the hood.
I'm taking..
Math098
English092
and
College Orientation.

You gotta start somewhere right? .. Since I dropped out of high school at 17, DID get my GED though.. Never took the ACT or SAT, so Had to take a "Placement Test" which is pretty much a test designed to put you in the right class. It's good and all, but having to start at the low Math and Eng class's it really piss's me off.
I guess it's a good thing because I reaaallly tried on that test, like spent time trying to answer the questions, but still scored low.. :/
I'm glad They didn't start me off in some hard shit lol.
My degree is going to be in Electrical Engineering, I have a fucking long way to go.. but for now.. If I can learn the basics then it shouldn't be so hard later down the road.

My goal is to transfer to University in Birmingham or Auburn University, they are the top Science schools in the state of Alabama.. I have a PACT which will pay up to a 4 year degree, so I'm really lucky that my grandparents got me that when I was a kid.
Books on the other hand cost me $256.71... That sucks... Cant use a Pell Grant/FASFA because both of my parents have their masters degree, and make over $85,000 a year... On the other hand, there's this program called "Vocational Rehabilitation" which will help you through school, IF you have a disability. I'm ADD as fuck, so they said they will help me out. It wont be until January (next semester ) before they will start helping. The stuff I can get is like Gas money to and from school each week, a percentage of my books paid for, and some other stuff, like once I graduate they will help line me up with a job. either working for the state, or somewhere else.

anyways.. I'm pretty excited.. :], just gotta stick with it ya kno?


----------



## jlcb24

The Ohio State University
I'm currently studying Pharmaceutical Sciences and will be seeking my Pharm.D after I finish my undergrad.  I hope to pursue a career in research when all is said and done.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Currently at a local community college but hopefully transferring to UTK next fall 

Studying chemistry by the way.


----------



## clubberdude

Just finishing an MSc in Geophysics at the University of Leeds, and it is without question, the biggest mistake I have ever made. 

The financial outlay has severely damaged me, the course was shoddy and very poorly taught, the university is an absolute joke, and the only job I'm likely to get is the other side of the world. I have to leave Leeds (a city I love and am beginning to feel very settled in - starting to make a few friends here, and have met a guy I really like) on Saturday, to go back to my home town with no jobs or prospects. I've done well in it too (Merit grade is likely), just no-one seems interested in employing me (perhaps the course is crap).

Worse part is, I took a £10,000 commercial bank loan which needs to start being repaid next month, with interest of around 10%.

If I could have the last year back, I'd do it in a heartbeat. Its destroyed my fundamental view on education. Until I did this, I thought no education is a waste. Now unfortunately, it seems I was wrong. I don't know what I've done that's so bad to deserve this. Moral of the story? Asides from avoiding this course and university, be VERY CAREFUL when looking for courses. This one was beyond crap, and certainly not worth anywhere near the £8,000 tuition fee.


----------



## andyclark1225

PGTips said:


> University of Cambridge (the UK Cambridge) doing Pure and Applied Mathematics.
> 
> Why? Because I'm crap at language and out of the sciences, I prefered Physics but hated practicals. Doing a Maths degree means I do all the Physics I like without wasting time twiddling with experiments. This year I'd done stuff like Quantum Mechanics, Electromagnetism, Fluid Dynamics and Special Relativity which is what I've always wanted to do.
> Work is hard and I've end of year exams in June but I like it  Shame about the shit nightlife



Hey man I'm doing actuarial maths + stats at Kingston in London. Not as good as Cambridge but still studying a shit load of maths! The nightlife here is great and it's next to London which is great. I hope you're studies are going well and I wish you all the best!

Andy


----------



## andyclark1225

Kingston University London studying Actuarial Mathematics and Statistics Bsc.

I must be the first person studying this on the forum 

Great nightlife, a short train journey into London for some great nightlife and clubs like ministry of sound and fabric

Love it!


----------



## double ewe

andyclark1225 said:


> Kingston University London studying Actuarial Mathematics and Statistics Bsc.
> 
> I must be the first person studying this on the forum



i'm actually studying pretty much the same thing, with a bit more emphasis on mathematics than statistics. i'm working on a masters in applied mathematics (UNC-Greensboro) with the goal of going into actuarial science and/or financial modeling. do you have the same series of actuarial exams in the UK?


----------



## Care

Been really enjoying my politics classes this semester. My favorite classes international relations and comparative politics. Im going to be getting my BA in 3 semesters and plan on applying to law school after that. The next few years are going to be really tough, but I have been buckling down and applying myself to my schoolwork recently which is something that ive never really done fully before and it is paying off. Oh and im going to Fresno State.

No idea how im going to pay for law school without going massively in debt, but hopefully i can ace the LSATs and get into a good school and make it all worth while.


----------



## hlin818

Went to University of Wisconsin Madison where I majored in electrical engineering and English literature, now doing my masters in computer engineering at the University of British Columbia Vancouver.  Planning on going into computer hardware engineering.

My passion has always been the humanities, although I do like mathematics and the sciences as well.  I love writing academic essays and got accepted to a Ph.D program in English literature at Columbia but I suffered from commitment issues at the last minute.  With this shite economy I couldn't face the possibility of pouring six years of my life into a program that could very well put me into unemployment out of graduation and overqualified for a lot of jobs I could have gotten into the meantime.  Furthermore the chances of landing a professorship at a university is incredibly low for doctorates in the humanities due to the lack of retiring professors, the small departments, the lack of funding for the humanities at most universities in general, and this economic downturn.  A large percent of humanities grads end up working in private industry/consulting/community college instructor of some sort and to me ending up in those positions was incredibly unappealing. So I took the safe route, cashed in my engineering degree, and am taking my career in that direction.  Part of me still regrets not going for the phd, but I think stability these days is just more important.


----------



## strangefamiliarity

I am studying Spanish at STephen F. Austin. I like to speak foreign langauges and I intend to teach, write, and interpret.


----------



## S.J.B.

I'm studying Chemistry as an undergrad at McGill University in Montreal.  My interest in drugs is why I have chosen this field.  I don't really know what I'll do if/when I do graduate, though.  Master's and Ph.D. in Chemistry or Pharmacology?  Pharmacy degree?  Law school?  A Bachelor's in Chemistry by itself doesn't seem very useful for getting a decently paid job.


----------



## spacebound

I am studying Money/Monetary Economics and Finance (double major, but through a program that makes it less strenuous than it sounds) at the University of Tennessee, Knoxville. I started out undecided through sophomore year and applied for the College of Business and got accepted. I initially was majoring in Logistics, but I found my Finance and Economics class to be far superior in content and personal interest from my Supply Chain Management and Lean Operations courses I was also taking.  

The funny thing is, I am in contact with Diageo, the world's largest producer of spirits and a major force in beer and wine production, about an internship this summer. I am lucky to have a great connection to Diageo, because my family's liquor distributing business is a huge client for Diageo and they seem to be very serious with their offer of a paid internship. The only thing is that their internship requires certain majors, and Economics and Finance are not on the list. I would have to revert back to Supply Chain Management/Logistics to land this internship but it could lead to a seriously awesome future both financially and in terms of benefits (incredible travel opportunities and other GREAT employee benefits.)


----------



## pk.

Bachelor of Health Science - Western Herbal Medicine.

Because I think that preventative medicine is extremely important...


----------



## andyclark1225

double ewe said:


> i'm actually studying pretty much the same thing, with a bit more emphasis on mathematics than statistics. i'm working on a masters in applied mathematics (UNC-Greensboro) with the goal of going into actuarial science and/or financial modeling. do you have the same series of actuarial exams in the UK?



Hey man just I've only just read this, had a bit of a break from bluelight! Nice to see someone else having the same career ideas as me. We have 8 exams after university, fortunately my course includes some exemptions so I don't have to all 8, what about yourself?


----------



## Bardeaux

St. Petersburg College

I'm majoring in sustainability management


----------



## nAON

Still in college, but just sent my uni applications off yesterday 

Choice 1:	University of Brighton (B72)	Pharmaceutical and Chemical Sciences (FB12)
Choice 2:	University of Bristol (B78)	Pharmacology with Study in Industry (B211)
Choice 3:	University of Greenwich (G70)	Pharmaceutical Sciences (B202)
Choice 4:	Nottingham Trent University (N91)	Pharmacology (B210)
Choice 5:	Queen Mary, University of London (Q50)	Pharmaceutical Chemistry with a Year in Industry (F153)


----------



## HighonLife

University of North Texas - Anthropology


----------



## HighonLife

strangefamiliarity said:


> I am studying Spanish at STephen F. Austin. I like to speak foreign langauges and I intend to teach, write, and interpret.



SFA has a nice atmosphere, i almost went there freshman year but went to Tarleton State in Stephenville instead and i regretted the hell outta that


----------



## Cyanoide

I've already graduated but there doesn't seem to be a thread about what degree people have.

I studied sociology at the University of Helsinki and graduated with a masters degree in sociology a year ago. I also studied social anthropology and political science.

My focuses in sociology were ethnicity and nationalism.


----------



## Shifty38

I have BA and MA in History and am currently writing up my PhD Thesis. I won't bore you with the details. Not many months to go before submission. Pressure is on - really eating into my opportunities to get high


----------



## andghosts

(BSc) Psychology and Chemistry at York University in Toronto, ON in Canada.

I am graduating this year and am going on to complete a second degree in Psychiatric Nursing before applying to graduate school back home in the UK. My focus is clinical psychology but, my love of chemicals has made me a labrat at heart.


----------



## eukaryote

I attended Cambridge in the M.B. B.Chir medical program, and am now doing a fellowship in Critical Care Medicine at Sunnybrook Hospital Which is affiliated with the University of Toronto.

Why? I had an interest, and I did my primary residency in an "Elite" and fast paced speciality. I Prefer the challenge, variety and pace of the Crit Care Unit over the other options available to me.


----------



## rangrz

Impressive credentials eukar, but your still a hipster bitch. *Kiss*


----------



## spindevil14

uf. history major


----------



## shimazu

None atm but if I go back to school it would be Temple


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

I'm at the University of Chicago, majoring in biology.


----------



## double ewe

andyclark1225 said:


> Hey man just I've only just read this, had a bit of a break from bluelight! Nice to see someone else having the same career ideas as me. We have 8 exams after university, fortunately my course includes some exemptions so I don't have to all 8, what about yourself?


 
we have a total of 10 (with people generally taking 2-5 during school, depending on the program). looks like i'll be going the mathematical finance route though, so no more exams for me!


----------



## Opiates4lyfe

I start at Holy Cross in the fall, gonna be tough but will be worth it with a diploma


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Doing my bachelors degree in law school in the Netherlands.

When making a choice of subject I wasn't determined to become a lawyer, but out of all the things I could picture myself doing (no math, no business), law seemed like it would be the most useful, and at the end of the day, I'd rather take an education that'll make me money rather than food stamps.

I expected it to be quite boring, but it's actually very interesting.


----------



## 6apbhmm

Economics mixed with IT.. I don't really like the economics/marketing/law part but it should help me find a good job. I do like computers so it will be okay..


----------



## LadyLucid

New York University for a photography and imaging BFA, with a minor in production. i'm studying here because the networking opportunities are unbelievable and i want to work as an art director for a museum or casting/production company.


----------



## P A

I plan on transferring to the University of Maryland this summer for a bachelors in mathematical statistics, though I'm also considering their AMSC program. I can't stand most science courses and despite possessing a passion for the English language, I have no desire to make said passion into a career. All that was left after I eliminated business, law, and the humanities was math.


----------



## nesta.

Going to UW-Milwaukee in the fall to study architecture/urban planning


----------



## Bomboclat

Im attending the University of San Francisco to study Sociology as a stepping stone to my graduate degree in planning. I hope this lands me a job in City Planning one day (hopefully in this amazing city), but we'll see where this learning experience will take me.


----------



## AminoAcid

D's said:


> Bevill State Comunity College. Taking Mining Technology





clubberdude said:


> Just finishing an MSc in Geophysics at the University of Leeds



Nice, you guys should come to Australia, they're *desperate* for miners and geologists and pay huge salaries. A recent graduate gets around AUD$85,000 (that's about USD$87,000) to start off with and rises quickly with experience (after a few years you're looking at up to around $300,000 for exploration geology). This is because for every Australian geology graduate there is 2 required spots in the industry, so it's the second highest paying industry here after commercial banking). Most of the richest people in Australia (one, Gina Rinehart, who is projected to become the richest person in the world over the next few years) got their go through mining. 

Only drawback is that the work is mostly FIFO and you apparently have to constantly travel to obscure places (outback Australia, New Guinea, Africa, etc.).

Did a bachelor of commerce at Melbourne University, now doing bachelor of advanced science at Sydney University (started doing biology, now changing to geology). Want to eventually do postgrad. research while working but that's a while off still. 

Science ftw.


----------



## ACriminologist

I'm doing a Bachelor of Arts, majoring in Criminology at a major Melbourne university. I'm looking to go into law reform or research after my degree! And yeah, drugs and criminal justice-related issues are a huge area of interest for me. Hey, I've done all the empirical research!


----------



## revolve

ACriminologist said:


> I'm doing a Bachelor of Arts, majoring in Criminology at a major Melbourne university. I'm looking to go into law reform or research after my degree! And yeah, drugs and criminal justice-related issues are a huge area of interest for me. Hey, I've done all the empirical research!



Which university?


----------



## sconnie420

Its been a few years, but I went to the university of Wisconsin, Green Bay.


----------



## spork

I'm at the University of Wisconsin-Madison studying Social Work.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I will begin a masters of divinity in buddhist chaplaincy program this year. Gonna be a great fall


----------



## Scrofula

Buddhist chaplaincy, for a specific organization in mind?  


Anyway, came to say, I am a FAILED academic, if anyone has questions.  Don't worry, I'm not a seething ball of bitterness and rage at all.

Univ. of California, XXXXX, six years doctoral, biochem & mol. biol., forced out (more or less) with a master's.  Alcohol played a role, but not in the way you think.

Focus: DNA recombination, replication & repair, specifically meiotic recombination, pachytene checkpoint proteins . . . but in a genetics lab.

I can tell you what not to do in your future academic career.


----------



## herbavore

Scrofula said:


> Univ. of California, XXXXX .....



I'm guessing Davis? I am an alumni of UCSC myself. I was both a student and a toilet cleaner at that fine institution. I went to 3 colleges and that happened to be the last, thus the alumni part. It was not my favorite but the campus looked like a National Park.


----------



## Scrofula

UCSC is a pretty campus, but I don't think they tell prospective students how far away the coastline is, though.  That's a looong walk up a big hill.  AND mountain lions.  And walking around after dark on campus.

And the row of drinking establishments is one of the best I've seen for a college town.  Nice dives, different moods, not too frat-y.

Yeah, Davis, undergrad too, didn't want to be too easy with search engines and put it all in one post.  Nothing to hide otherwise.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Scrofula said:


> Buddhist chaplaincy, for a specific organization in mind?
> 
> 
> Anyway, came to say, I am a FAILED academic, if anyone has questions.  Don't worry, I'm not a seething ball of bitterness and rage at all.
> 
> Univ. of California, XXXXX, six years doctoral, biochem & mol. biol., forced out (more or less) with a master's.  Alcohol played a role, but not in the way you think.
> 
> Focus: DNA recombination, replication & repair, specifically meiotic recombination, pachytene checkpoint proteins . . . but in a genetics lab.
> 
> I can tell you what not to do in your future academic career.



My boss was a bitter alcoholic and tried to force me out with a masters at 5 years despite multiple publications in the top journals for chemistry ....just because i didn't work 16 hrs a day like the chinese ppl. academic research is a fucking nasty world where merit and hardwork and smarts come second to politics and looking like you slave the most. not to mention its legal slavery

Anyways the dean eventually got involved, my boss was denied tenure (due to his personality and alcoholism, not me). He actually had an excellent ppublication record at the place, during his presentation for his tenurshop he got in a fight with the dept chair about what research he had chosen to present, while being told to present different research beforehand because the stuff he presented is garbage despite being his claim to fame. 
 He moved to a lower ranked university,  I got my PhD from the high ranked one.  I like to think i played a role in him losing his tenure as when this happened i disclosed all of the horrible things he has said about other faculty including dept chair.

i hate my old boss more than anyone on the planet, he tried to fuck me out of my phd just because he never liked my social personality the fact that i was involved in other activities besides chemistry and I think he was prejudice against me for opening dating black women because he said several racists things about blacks which i disclosed to the dean as well. If I ever see that mother fucker again I don't know what would happen...even though he didn't affect my career I still hold a grudge.  

I often check the visiting lecturer schedule and the university near where I live seeing if he's coming and I will confront him, don't know what will happen or if it will come to blows as we are both professionals with stuff to lose. Its unlikely that he would be invited as he is hated by other professors everywhere due to his talking shit about them and their work all the time when he gets drunk.  I never got to talk to him after he tried tfuck me because he left the university right after. I was his only PhD from that university,  his others in my timeframe quit because of his slave driving and one threatened him with assault and was kicked out of the program.  I think he wanted to fuck me just so he didn't have a trail of his failed tenureship left behind.


anyways your post brought up some bad memories so I figured i would share my hellish story.


----------



## Scrofula

Ouch.
The lore is that the new professor is a crap shoot.  Highly motivated but broke.  Energy, for good or bad.  Micromanaging AND always busy with grant applications

But if he was a drunk already, he was doomed anyway.  Sadly, I imagine losing tenure did nothing to help.

I'd always leaned toward chemistry, but my young brain thought back in 1995 that the "future" meant biochem was more promising, as far as opportunity.  Nah.  Anyone can use a Qiagen kit, even undergrads if you watch them and then do it for them.

(Problem is biochem industries only exist in pockets, and I am stuck living in a not-pocket.)

ETA: funny, also because I was fascinated with drugs, psychedelics.  And that involved neurology.  Helped with the biochem part.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

I think neuroscience and biochem are to most interesting.  chemistry is quite boring and lots of manual labor...but it seemed to me like it was more useful broad knowlege to aquire...plus the other obvious benefits


----------



## Scrofula

Well then, I got the manual labor part right.  And the boredom.

But see, right now the more-broad knowledge would be helpful with employment--legit employment.  There just isn't a single biochem job in 180 miles.  (actually some USDA research, but full post-doc level plant genetics).  You understand I can't even teach community college (a master's qualifies, but the economy left plenty of higher levels--probably your old professor, eg.).

But in any case, kind of silly, since there's nothing "broad" in grad school anyway.  And I'd make more at McDonald's than as adjunct at a community college.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

I did adjuncting for a little while...sad how horribly they are treated hours andnmoney wise.sure u make 30 to40 per hour....but then there's grading and waiting around for hours for other classes to begin so it comes out to like ten an hour...it is fun no stress work tho


----------



## Scrofula

I'd love to get a nice tenured position at a JC.  But then, so do a lot of other folks.  And remember, professors never retire, they just go emeritus.  And live to 110.

I didn't leave Davis on good terms, and so I have one high-praise faculty for recommendation, one that would be just "he's great", and my bipolar professor, who has said she would give high marks for teaching, nothing else; but then, she also hears voices.  No offense to any folks here who also do, it's just you aren't always reliable in your statements.  And it's been too long anyway.  Ship sailed.

But, and kids, listen up!  Didn't mention I've already worked corporate biotech in the Bay Area, wet lab too, five years exp., at both a startup and the largest pharma company on the earth.  And even made actual money.  I was hired before I finished my last class, as an undergrad.  But, that was also 1999, and you weren't born yet.  But it can happen, that way, the way it's "supposed" to be.

(I tried the temp agencies again, but being far away with a mysterious nothing period on my resume has them spooked.)

Mr. Dreamer, what is/was your field, then, in broad terms?  Three publications from a top school with support of faculty over one of their own should have entitled you to a comfy post-doc and tenure-track.  Every doctoral student's dream.

Unless it's too painful to keep dwelling.  I mean, I know the feeling, my professor succeeded.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You should maybe move to San Diego? Too bad the cost of living down there is so high (although it isn't exactly that different in LA or SF). 

ATM I'm networking with folks at a couple of the major local hospitals. I'd like to work in a more clinic or public health setting. I'm currently working on a little public health based project, but that's multi-year project now.


----------



## Scrofula

Moving is tough when you spent all your money trying to avoid having to move back home.  Plus I couldn't even drive for five years.  I can move, but only once I get the job.  As always, you need money to make money.

Chaplain in a hospital sounds . . . rewarding sometimes but extremely stressful.  Like the officer who knocks on a parent's door.

I'm curious how you handle different sects, since a Tibetan vs. a Hmong vs. white lady in Berkeley will all be very different in beliefs.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

Scrofula said:


> I'd love to get a nice tenured position at a JC.  But then, so do a lot of other folks.  And remember, professors never retire, they just go emeritus.  And live to 110.
> 
> I didn't leave Davis on good terms, and so I have one high-praise faculty for recommendation, one that would be just "he's great", and my bipolar professor, who has said she would give high marks for teaching, nothing else; but then, she also hears voices.  No offense to any folks here who also do, it's just you aren't always reliable in your statements.  And it's been too long anyway.  Ship sailed.
> 
> But, and kids, listen up!  Didn't mention I've already worked corporate biotech in the Bay Area, wet lab too, five years exp., at both a startup and the largest pharma company on the earth.  And even made actual money.  I was hired before I finished my last class, as an undergrad.  But, that was also 1999, and you weren't born yet.  But it can happen, that way, the way it's "supposed" to be.
> 
> (I tried the temp agencies again, but being far away with a mysterious nothing period on my resume has them spooked.)
> 
> Mr. Dreamer, what is/was your field, then, in broad terms?  Three publications from a top school with support of faculty over one of their own should have entitled you to a comfy post-doc and tenure-track.  Every doctoral student's dream.
> 
> Unless it's too painful to keep dwelling.  I mean, I know the feeling, my professor succeeded.



PM sent


----------



## acheter

UPenn. Studying computer science and math.


----------



## Scrofula

I just saw that Washington Monthly does a Top Colleges and Universities ranking.  (For the USA*)

What stood out is their _different take on rankings_ from your usual "here's a list of Ivies, plus some top State U's":



> We rate schools based on their contribution to the public good in three broad categories: Social Mobility (recruiting and graduating low-income students), Research (producing cutting-edge scholarship and PhDs), and Service (encouraging students to give something back to their country). We also offer our “Best Bang for the Buck” rankings — our exclusive list of schools that help non-wealthy students attain marketable degrees at affordable prices. For the second year in a row, we rank the best colleges for adult learners, the first-ever ranking of its kind.



Which is how a state school in my hometown got into the top twenty, and my alma mater is ranked above Princeton--there are other ways to evaluate colleges.

In any case, there's some interesting new stats for any nervous American high schoolers or adults looking to "go back". 

*(Of course, half the grad students at these schools are international, so it applies to everyone . . . )

Link Again


----------



## herbavore

That list was interesting. I had to chuckle that _my_ alma mater which always gets painted as the (pejorative)" UC sjw-factory" right below Berkley (which could not be further from the truth either) did not make the list at all. 

My son ended up transferring to Cal State Monterey Bay. Their first group to walk at graduation is always the largest group, comprised of "first in family to attend a university". It is something the school works hard at (recruitment as well as support services and financial aid) and it gave my son a great campus culture to study political economy (real world meets academia!). Because it is relatively new and such an undesirable, unsexy school for CA high seniors that are primarily listening to their older siblings relaying tales of partying at places like Chico, UCSB, UCSC etc., it flies under the radar when people start looking at schools. The teaching staff is far more involved with students, the student body is truly diverse and all majors stress civic responsibility both during education and post graduation. My son worked his way through college which would have put him in a distinct minority at UCSC but at CSUMB it was the more common experience. (He also ruled out UC's higher price tag saying, "If you are paying for prestige in my particular undergrad degree, they just don't warrant it." I always feel like he got a double education--one from attending university and the other from paying for it with no loans, financial aid, nor parental help. 

P.S. RE your situation. I wish you could get a JC job (I'd take your class--particularly if it were politics!:D), but they offer so little in terms of full-time employment. I have a lot of friends that went that route and it worked out for the older ones that had their careers mostly in the 70's-90's but the younger ones trying to make it work now are getting screwed.


----------



## Scrofula

I'd certainly love to get a FT JC job, but obv. the faculty that have them aren't about to give them up.  I saw in grad school that professors never die--they just go emeritus.  And the life of an adjunct faculty barely supports a ramen diet.

In any case that ship has sailed.

One of the top students in our department was a CSUMB alum.  Like UC Merced, it's newer and just doesn't get any press.  (Funny, I never considered Santa Cruz because I didn't take seriously any school that allowed for surfing.)

Anyway, those schools, and JCs, can be the best for some students.  I thought it interesting that you'll get so much more faculty attention, help, dedication, etc. from your JC, then from the high-powered folks at an Ivy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Scrofula said:


> Anyway, came to say, I am a FAILED academic, if anyone has questions.  Don't worry, I'm not a seething ball of bitterness and rage at all.
> 
> Univ. of California, XXXXX, six years doctoral, biochem & mol. biol., forced out (more or less) with a master's.  Alcohol played a role, but not in the way you think.
> 
> Focus: DNA recombination, replication & repair, specifically meiotic recombination, pachytene checkpoint proteins . . . but in a genetics lab.
> 
> I can tell you what not to do in your future academic career.



You gave me an academic vibe listening to you talk in other threads. Yeah, I feel for you. I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. I remember coming across the Social Readjustment Rating Scale (SRRS) (https://www.simplypsychology.org/SRRS.html) a while back and thinking to myself that they had got that all wrong. If they added the category "failing/dropping out of grad school in the hard sciences" to that list it would have ranked at least 90 or more points on that scale, potentially maxing out the scale in some cases. 

Anyways, I wouldn't feel qualified to comment on this if I hadn't been through it myself. 5 years of undergrad at UCSC (shout out to Herby) with degrees in chemistry and math, followed by a master in chemistry at an Ivy league university only to dropout of the Ph.D program 3 years into it. I couldn't stand the stress I was putting on myself everyday and my academic advisor was an impenetrable wall of perfectionism and hands off management. Seemed like the right thing to do at the time. Well, I got a job in industry and tried to move on with my life but never got over dropping out, so eventually I built up the courage to ask my boss if she would let me finish and she accepted me back into her group. She punished me for dropping out in the first place. I worked my ass off for the next 4.5 years. My time in graduate school lasted like 7.5 years which is ridiculously long and she wouldn't let me go. I was beyond burned out. By the time my advisor let me start writing my thesis after I practically begged her I was in bad shape. Depressed, alcohol abuse problems, social isolation etc, etc. I sat down to start writing and nothing would come out. Total writers block. I went to counsellors and psychiatrists but it didn't help much. 9 months and 1.5 chapters later, by boss terminated my funding and I left the program. Mind you I was good at what I did. Published 7 papers in great journals.

It's been six years now and I've moved on with my life but that shit fucked me up pretty good and I never fully recovered my drive and abilities. My drug use spiraled out of control for a while afterwards. It still gets me worked up thinking about it. Matt Groening gets it when he made this comic strip.


----------



## Scrofula

Damn dude.

Although your cartoon isn't quite disheveled enough: add a few more years to the tally, and a few in the wilderness, take out all the teeth from recent meth abuse . . . .

My bitterness remains balled up, dense as a thousand suns; its exact state indeterminable, due to near-infinite curvature and current lack of quantum description in that regime.  Sadly, it's a regime of immense entropy implying total irreversibility.

Actually I'm not surprised Groening went through that--The Simpsons and esp. Futurama are _loaded_ with nerd shout-outs.

But 7 publications as a grad student?  In my department, a publication was accepted as a chapter.  Ironically, it meant the shortest theses were the most successful.  _Seven publications was unheard of, an automatic degree and your choice of post-doc.
_
Also, seven years as a grad student was above the mean, but quite common.  BUT, it seemed that when folks reached year eight they entered some kind of timeless zone where no one spoke of it.  So who knows, if you told me Greybeard stuck on the 4th floor with piles of fruitflies in his window was actually still writing, I'd believe you.

Anyway good to know I'm not alone.  And to be honest, there is a single class of former-human more bitter than us--faculty denied tenure.

Fuck, I'm gonna make that cartoon my profile pic on match.com.


----------



## Jabberwocky

> But 7 publications as a grad student? In my department, a publication was accepted as a chapter.



You'd think right. To be fair, I was in physical chemistry (surface science) where publishing was more common than in biochemistry. Submitting papers as thesis chapters was a common practice in our department as well. I asked her if she would let me and she gave me a hard no on that. Our boss was a perfectionist. She'd make the first author of the paper write it up, then she would totally rewrite it herself, so she considered it her own work and didn't let us use papers as chapters in our thesis. I was first author on 2.5 of them. Would have been 3 if I hadn't failed/dropped out of grad school. She made herself first author on that paper using my research which was her first first-author paper as a professor [besides review articles].


----------



## Scrofula

Maybe if you went a little deeper than "surface science"?  I'm hilarious, I know.

True that biology is often slower . . . there's a reason no one uses "giant sequoia" as a model organism.  Someone out there really wants to do genetics on Bristlecone Pine senescence.  No one has to know that my model-O had a 90 minute doubling time.  Ok, technically I had to synchronize them to enter a sporulation program, the mechanism of which no one really understands and that takes . . . a whole week.

 But really, I think I'd go true psycho on this PI of yours.  The students who go nuts seem to "graduate" much easier than the burnouts or even stellar researchers.  Some of the more threatening students have been known to have their theses written for them (that's a note to any struggling students reading this).

Still, you're published, you bastard.  Or is it that without the degree, mentioning a publication is actually counter-productive, making you sound overqualified for most jobs?  Yeah, I don't like mentioning even a Master's, when I apply for things that require a GED.


----------



## CFC

Scrofula said:


> Some of the more threatening students have been known to have their theses written for them (that's a note to any struggling students reading this).



So that's where I've been going wrong all my life...


----------



## Scrofula

True story: grad student who left a "note" pinned to the table with a knife had her thesis finished while "taking a break" in some ward.

Similar to the guy I met at the new student retreat, who was regaling me about aliens until I realized he was a bit too serious.  He took a "sabbatical" too.

Somehow I got shipped off to the drunk tank.  OH RIGHT, I remember, I was _drunk_ and told my advisor to tell the kids that.  Probably would have tried a different tactic had I not been drunk.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

I can only tell my story in past tense as I am now retired (officially).  I make as much as I want... my time is more valuable now than money so I pick and choose what I want to get involved with.

I graduated U of I CU with a Masters in Electrical Engineering and was never unintentionally unemployed my entire adult life.  I did take time (years) off when I needed, but always returned to earning whenever I needed.  That may not be entirely possible with liberal arts or social studies degree.  Of course YMMV.


----------



## Scrofula

That's extremely fortunate for you.  

Please don't assume it's because of anything inherent in yourself that you haven't been faced with unemployment.

Disaster strikes anyone, deserved or not, and often in spite of the greatest of fucking efforts, if you've missed the tone of the threads lately.


----------



## aihfl

White_Rose said:


> I graduated U of I CU with a Masters in Electrical Engineering and was never unintentionally unemployed my entire adult life.  I did take time (years) off when I needed, but always returned to earning whenever I needed.  That may not be entirely possible with liberal arts or social studies degree.  Of course YMMV.


I am also a UIUC grad for undergrad. I graduated from a major Florida university with a doctorate. I landed what I thought would be my dream job at midwestern state school which was in what you would consider a quintessentially pleasant college town, but the recession had other plans for me. While I worked there it was the number one party school in the nation, as rated by the Princeton Review. During spring quarter, every neighborhood took turns hosting neighborhood block parties. One got out of hand when a bunch of students piled ratty furniture in the middle of a street and set it on fire. The fire was so intense it melted the vinyl siding off an adjacent apartment building. When the cops and fire department showed up the students started shouting _ _ number one party school! I basically drank myself out of my first and second (academic) careers, but I'm still lucky to be employed in the education sector. As my AA sponsor puts it, "You have first world problems."


----------

